# et vous en peinture vous aimez quoi ?



## naas (9 Juin 2004)




----------



## jeanba3000 (9 Juin 2004)

la glycéro ?


----------



## alèm (9 Juin 2004)

et les pastels à l'huile


----------



## golf (9 Juin 2004)

​


----------



## alèm (9 Juin 2004)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Juin 2004)

En peinture, comme mes connaissances sont limitées dans ce domaine, j'y vais aux coups de coeur sans tenir compte ni du peintre, ni du style, ni de l'époque....
...j'ai toutefois une petite préférence pour les impressionnistes et plus particulièrement pour Monet, Pissaro, Sisley et Renoir...


----------



## ginette107 (9 Juin 2004)

Rothko, j'aime beaucoup
 :love:


----------



## naas (9 Juin 2004)

Làszlô Moholy-Nagy


----------



## ginette107 (9 Juin 2004)

Un ami, un "local", Michel Fourquet
Ici, ce n'est pas de la peinture, mais il en a fait, j'ai pas d'image sous le coude mais un tableau bientôt


----------



## loustic (9 Juin 2004)

Bonjour.

Je n'aime pas les tableaux qui sont chez les autres,
sinon ils seraient chez moi.    :mouais:


----------



## macmarco (9 Juin 2004)

Oulà !   
Vaste sujet ! :rateau: 
Alors, en vrac, liste non exhaustive :
Dubuffet, l'art pariétal, Titien, Barcelo, Tapiès, Turner, Ingres, Van Gogh, Baselitz, Le Lorrain, Rubens...

Tant que je pourrai éditer, j'en rajouterai, puis je ferai un autre poste ! :love:


----------



## loustic (9 Juin 2004)

Mais je n'ai peut-être pas bien compris la question.
Si "vous en peinture" signifie "moi dans un tableau"
alors je réponds que je n'ai jamais inspiré aucun
artiste.
Cependant, on ne sait jamais, un inconscient pourrait
me choisir pour modèle. Alors j'aimerais qu'il fasse
de moi un portrait immonde dont je me débarrasserais
immédiatement en l'offrant au premier emmerdeur
venu, par exemple mon percepteur.


----------



## naas (9 Juin 2004)

si vous pourriez trouver un tableau sur le web pour chaque artiste cela serait sympa (et didactique  )  marchi


----------



## macmarco (9 Juin 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> si vous pourriez trouver un tableau sur le web pour chaque artiste cela serait sympa (et didactique  )  marchi



Eh bé ! :rateau: 
Rien qu'avec ma liste , ça va bien alourdir les pages !!!


----------



## naas (9 Juin 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Eh bé ! :rateau:
> Rien qu'avec ma liste , ça va bien alourdir les pages !!!


bah c'est ça qui est sympa, par contre préfére un post un tableau parce que sinon  
aller on attends 




itten


----------



## nato kino (9 Juin 2004)

*Rothko*​


----------



## Olive94 (9 Juin 2004)

Albrecht Dürer !

Un bon index de peintures de vieux maitres sur le web :http://www.kfki.hu/~arthp/art/index.html


----------



## nato kino (9 Juin 2004)

*Rauschenberg*​


----------



## nato kino (9 Juin 2004)

*Rothko*​


----------



## baax (9 Juin 2004)

_Jasper Johns_


----------



## baax (9 Juin 2004)

_Edward Hopper_


----------



## naas (9 Juin 2004)

hans HARTUNG


----------



## benao (9 Juin 2004)

comme dirait Desproges: "moi aussi, j'aime beaucoup ce que je fais!"


----------



## nato kino (9 Juin 2004)

*Freud*​


----------



## benao (9 Juin 2004)

A VENDRE!
(pas cher)


----------



## naas (9 Juin 2004)

paul klee en réponse aux armées allemandes


----------



## naas (9 Juin 2004)

encore paul klee, lors d'un de ces voyages en afrique du nord


----------



## benao (9 Juin 2004)

http://www.basquiat.net


----------



## nato kino (9 Juin 2004)

*Klimt*​


----------



## naas (9 Juin 2004)

dali, tableau visible a glasgow au millieu de rien d'autre ....


----------



## naas (9 Juin 2004)

franz marc periode "cheval bleu"


----------



## cecil (9 Juin 2004)

Bløndal :


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2004)

Mondrian


----------



## macmarco (9 Juin 2004)

Miquel Barcelo :


----------



## macmarco (9 Juin 2004)

Titien :


----------



## macmarco (9 Juin 2004)

Giorgione :




 :love:


----------



## macmarco (9 Juin 2004)

Miquel Barcelo :


----------



## camisol (9 Juin 2004)

pour les voir en plus grand, c'est là : Francis Bacon


----------



## macmarco (9 Juin 2004)

Ah ! Bacon ! :love: 

Antoni Tapiès :


----------



## macmarco (9 Juin 2004)

Tapiès :


----------



## macmarco (9 Juin 2004)

Willam Turner - Pluie, Vapeur et Vitesse - Le Grand Chemin de Fer de l'Ouest, 1844. :


----------



## macmarco (9 Juin 2004)

Turner : Coucher de Soleil sur un lac, vers 1840. :


----------



## benao (9 Juin 2004)

rothkowitz!
evidemment!


----------



## macmarco (9 Juin 2004)

Jackson Pollock :


----------



## macmarco (9 Juin 2004)

Pollock :


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2004)

Courbet:


----------



## macmarco (9 Juin 2004)

Georg Baselitz :


----------



## macmarco (9 Juin 2004)

Baselitz :





PS : Oui, à l'envers, c'est normal !


----------



## macmarco (9 Juin 2004)

Un de mes préférés ----> Jean Dubuffet :




 :love:


----------



## macmarco (9 Juin 2004)

Dubuffet :


----------



## macmarco (9 Juin 2004)

Dubuffet :


----------



## macmarco (9 Juin 2004)

Allez, une dernière pour Dubuffet !




En plus grand et en meilleure qualité ici...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2004)

*Dubuffet à Montparnasse:* 






137, rue de Sèvres VIème


----------



## naas (9 Juin 2004)

pollock aussi 










je découvre plein de choses, merci


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2004)

Ingres:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2004)

*Basquiat* 












Et puis d'autres (à suivre) !


----------



## Coldfingers (9 Juin 2004)

http://perso.wanadoo.fr/j-c.fressaix/
 ya pas photo !

 et puis http://pleurnichards.skynetblogs.be/

 
 Vaut mieux bien en pleurer que mal en rire !


----------



## naas (9 Juin 2004)

miro


----------



## benao (9 Juin 2004)

je ne le dirais jamais assez, j'adore ce que je fais!
 :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2004)

Magritte:


----------



## benao (9 Juin 2004)

tout pareil, Magritte, c'est l'autre cote de la toile!


----------



## naas (9 Juin 2004)

un petit lien pour camisol 
et klein


----------



## Coldfingers (9 Juin 2004)

on peut jouer aux couleurs :


----------



## Coldfingers (9 Juin 2004)

oups ! erreur ça c'est pour  AD Reinhardt


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2004)

Delacroix:


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Juin 2004)

Moi en peinture j'aime bien valentine.

Pour le reste, j'aime bien Dali, parce qu'il faisait n'importe quoi, mais en même temps il en avait sous le pied...

C'est comme la guitare grunge, si c'est Al Di Méola qui joue d'accord, si c'est un minable non.

Ciao les cakes !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nato kino (9 Juin 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pour le reste, j'aime bien Dali, parce qu'il faisait n'importe quoi, mais en même temps il en avait sous le pied...



Sous le pied peut-être, sous la main pas tant que ça, c'était un vrai négrier !!   

_Comme beaucoup d'autres d'ailleurs, mais pas vraiment de sa génération... David par exemple. Mais ça n'enlève rien à la qualité des tableaux._


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Juin 2004)

Jaloux.


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Juin 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> ​



Golf il faut qu'on parle


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Juin 2004)

Non c'est vrai que moi j'suis con, pour peindre, sculpter, jouer... j'ai l'impression qu_'il suffit d'être douer et de travailler..

En fait non, faut oser, le pauvre BEN chie dans une boite de conserve ça se vend.

2 réponses à apporter :

1 - Fusiller ceux qui achetent.

2 - Laisser crever de faim celui qui croit vendre.


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Golf il faut qu'on parle


J'avais pas  vu le post de ce pauvre golf (qui n'est pas à une connerie pret...) ceci dit c'est normal je lis pas les posts...

PS :

Pour parler faut être 2 au moins.


----------



## benao (9 Juin 2004)

Pour le reste, j'aime bien Dali, parce qu'il faisait n'importe quoi, mais en même temps il en avait sous le pied...
 je ne crois pas que dali faisait n'importe quoi, pour preuve ce portrait de gala, veritable reflet de l'ere atomique.


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Juin 2004)

Pfff....

Lui il déçoit jamais, même le dégrés -12 du niveau 1/2 il connait pas.


----------



## naas (9 Juin 2004)

vasarely


----------



## naas (9 Juin 2004)

re vasarely


----------



## naas (9 Juin 2004)

keith haring


----------



## naas (9 Juin 2004)

mondrian !


----------



## naas (9 Juin 2004)

escher


----------



## naas (9 Juin 2004)

baumeister


----------



## benao (9 Juin 2004)

Velickovic.


----------



## naas (9 Juin 2004)

man ray


----------



## benao (9 Juin 2004)

Basquiat, le jimi hendrix pictural!


----------



## benao (9 Juin 2004)

ca, je sais pas qui c'est, mais ca assure un max!
a vendre, 1500 euros!


----------



## iMax (9 Juin 2004)

Dali


----------



## alèm (9 Juin 2004)

macmarco : c'est con, je suis casé sinon je t'aurais proposé de t'épouser à Bègles...

bon, ya personne pour causer de bronzino mes cocos ?

allez quelques italiens

Bronzino





Fra Lippo Lippi (excellent groupe des années 80 : petite dédicace à jpmiss)
ici

Bellini

le tintoret

Botticelli

j'en oublie plein

dont Le Parmesan





vous avez où est passé "Rémi Du Rhin" ? il est sorti boire une chope et il est pas rentré, doit encore être chez le Grec...


----------



## squarepusher (10 Juin 2004)

Vasarely


----------



## macmarco (10 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> macmarco : c'est con, je suis casé sinon je t'aurais proposé de t'épouser à Bègles...


 Ouarff !!!   



> bon, ya personne pour causer de bronzino mes cocos ?
> 
> allez quelques italiens
> 
> ...


----------



## camisol (10 Juin 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> un petit lien pour camisol



Il serait de bon ton de ne pas me prendre pour un taré, hein ?!     







_*Pierre Soulages*, vous me faites pleurer._









_et toi aussi, magali, dans tes eaux-fortes sur bois​_


----------



## camisol (10 Juin 2004)

Et carlo Zinelli. Mais je l'ai déja dit, je crois


----------



## jpmiss (10 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Fra Lippo Lippi (excellent groupe des années 80 : petite dédicace à jpmiss)




C'est trop d'honneur, mais je preferais litfiba a l'epoque

Ah merde je me suis gourré de thread...  :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (10 Juin 2004)

Rubens :


----------



## macmarco (10 Juin 2004)

Rubens :


----------



## macmarco (10 Juin 2004)

Georges de la Tour :


----------



## macmarco (10 Juin 2004)

Jean Honoré Fragonard :




 :love:


----------



## macmarco (10 Juin 2004)

Fragonard :


----------



## macmarco (10 Juin 2004)

Fragonard :


----------



## macmarco (10 Juin 2004)

Marc Chagall :


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2004)

Delacroix:


----------



## macmarco (10 Juin 2004)

Chagall :


----------



## FANREM (10 Juin 2004)

Le plus grand
Vermeer


----------



## macmarco (10 Juin 2004)

Vincent Van Gogh :






Ca m'énerve ! Il me semblait que j'avais la repro dans un de mes livres, mais je la trouve pas et sur internet, que dal ! Je cherche la roulotte(pas celle-ci ).... si quelqu'un voit de laquelle je parle et par miracle la trouvait sur le net ou l'avait en repro et pouvait la poster(je l'héberge, au besoin !) , ça serait trop cool !!!...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2004)

V. Carpaccio:


----------



## naas (10 Juin 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Vincent Van Gogh :
> ...je la trouve pas et sur internet, que dal...


et la dedans ? 

au fait merci les gens pour vos tableaux


----------



## naas (10 Juin 2004)

calder (fondation maeght, saint paul de vence...)


----------



## naas (10 Juin 2004)

leger





et le poème expliqué plus real audio


----------



## macmarco (10 Juin 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> et la dedans ?
> 
> au fait merci les gens pour vos tableaux



Ouiiiinnnn !!! 
Même pô! 
Merci quand même !


----------



## naas (10 Juin 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ouiiiinnnn !!!
> Même pô! QUOTE]
> et la ?


----------



## naas (10 Juin 2004)

leon zanella  (encore vivant, tableaux pas .... trop... cher )


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2004)

François Clouet, _Portrait d'Élizabeth d'Autriche, reine de France_.






Anne Fourny, _Aube_.






Jérôme Forsans, _Everybody Needs A Heart_.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2004)

Caravage:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Anne Fourny, _Aube_.


----------



## naas (10 Juin 2004)

benevolenza


----------



## naas (10 Juin 2004)

jacques foureau


----------



## naas (10 Juin 2004)

cela m'a fait penser a giacometti


----------



## naas (10 Juin 2004)

kessler


----------



## naas (10 Juin 2004)

encore un petit giacometti, déjà que les doigts me démangent de mettre une sculpture, mais bon c'est les tableaux donc autocensure 




et encore une fois fondation maeght


----------



## Juste en passant (10 Juin 2004)

Personne ne l'ayant cité, je me permets, humblement, de parler de Domenikos Theotokopoulos, dit El Greco, dont une expo invraisemblable, magnifique, unique, car pour la première fois étaient réunies des pièces majeures, a eu lieu à Londres (http://www.nga.gov/collection/gallery/gg29/gg29-main1.html). Pour la petite histoire, Magritte et Picasso dirent que sans lui, leur vie et leur travail auraient été différents. Ils le tenaient pour un artiste majeur dans l'histoire de la peinture.


Un de mes préférés, une vision qui, à mon sens, est très moderne, pour l'époque...(nous sommes au début du XVII...) :


----------



## macmarco (10 Juin 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Personne ne l'ayant cité, je me permets, humblement, de parler de Domenikos Theotokopoulos, dit El Greco, dont une expo invraisemblable, magnifique, unique, car pour la première fois étaient réunies des pièces majeures, a eu lieu à Londres (http://www.nga.gov/collection/gallery/gg29/gg29-main1.html). Pour la petite histoire, Magritte et Picasso dirent que sans lui, leur vie et leur travail auraient été différents. Ils le tenaient pour un artiste majeur dans l'histoire de la peinture.
> 
> 
> Un de mes préférés, une vision qui, à mon sens, est très moderne, pour l'époque...(nous sommes au début du XVII...) :



Tout à fait d'accord avec toi !


----------



## macmarco (10 Juin 2004)

Caspar David Friedrich :


----------



## macmarco (10 Juin 2004)

Caspar David Friedrich :


----------



## macmarco (10 Juin 2004)

Caspar David Friedrich :


----------



## naas (10 Juin 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Caspar David Friedrich :


n'est ce pas lui qui avait fait aussi un tableau sur docteur livingston découvrant le chutes ?


----------



## macmarco (10 Juin 2004)

Claude Gellée, dit Lorrain :


----------



## macmarco (10 Juin 2004)

Claude Lorrain :


----------



## macmarco (10 Juin 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> n'est ce pas lui qui avait fait aussi un tableau sur docteur livingston découvrant le chutes ?



Je ne sais pas.... :rose: 
Ca ne me dit rien...


----------



## macmarco (10 Juin 2004)

Eugène Leroy :


----------



## macmarco (10 Juin 2004)

Eugène Leroy :


----------



## macmarco (10 Juin 2004)

Willem De Kooning :


----------



## alèm (10 Juin 2004)

M. macmarco, je  vous prie de recevoir ici ma demande en mariage.

(là, t'as abusé avec De Kooning, autant avant je pouvais me retenir autant là ma compagne a de quoi être jalouse !   )


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Personne ne l'ayant cité, je me permets, humblement, de parler de Domenikos Theotokopoulos, dit El Greco.








El Greco, _El Caballero de la mano al pecho_.

Quand je l'ai VU, là, juste à ma hauteur, et que j'ai plongé mes yeux dans son regard, je jure que j'ai pleuré.


----------



## macmarco (10 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> M. macmarco, je  vous prie de recevoir ici ma demande en mariage.
> 
> (là, t'as abusé avec De Kooning, autant avant je pouvais me retenir autant là ma compagne a de quoi être jalouse !   )



   MDR !!!!


----------



## golf (10 Juin 2004)




----------



## alèm (10 Juin 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Personne ne l'ayant cité, je me permets, humblement, de parler de Domenikos Theotokopoulos, dit El Greco



erreur... 

mais c'est normal, il était sorti boire des bières avec Rémi du Rhin hier...


----------



## alèm (10 Juin 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> El Greco, _El Caballero de la mano al pecho_.
> 
> Quand je l'ai VU, là, juste à ma hauteur, et que j'ai plongé mes yeux dans son regard, je jure que j'ai pleuré.



cela t'honore.


----------



## alèm (10 Juin 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Delacroix:



à qui je dois mon deuxième surnom : sardanapale...  :love:  :love:


----------



## alèm (10 Juin 2004)

dans les plis

celui qui sut m'hypnotiser...

et celui qui converse de silence


----------



## camisol (10 Juin 2004)

Olivier Debré, le fils de l'autre


----------



## camisol (10 Juin 2004)

Olivier Debré, le frère de l'autre


----------



## camisol (10 Juin 2004)

Et Frantisek Kupka, le premier maitre moderne de la couleur abstraite


----------



## camisol (10 Juin 2004)

Louis Cane, côté abstraction,




_Les nymphéas, 1991_


----------



## camisol (10 Juin 2004)

Louis Cane, côté figuration








_Accouchement_


----------



## camisol (10 Juin 2004)

Louis Cane, côté support surface






_Sol-Mur bleu_, 1973


----------



## camisol (10 Juin 2004)

Support surface, toujours. 

Simon Hantaï


----------



## camisol (10 Juin 2004)

Support surface, encore.

Claude Viallat






_Exceptionnelle bache multicolore_, 1979

Faut s'arrêter, là.


----------



## alèm (10 Juin 2004)

en parlant des nymphéas et pour les curieux, dans "les grandes décorations", il y a un autoportrait caché... 

à vous de trouver...


----------



## naas (10 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> en parlant des nymphéas et pour les curieux, dans "les grandes décorations", il y a un autoportrait caché...
> à vous de trouver...


 euhhhh ah pas compris, pouvez répéter la question 

ps: merci pour ces tableaux, merci beaucoup


----------



## alèm (10 Juin 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> euhhhh ah pas compris, pouvez répéter la question



direction le musée de l'orangerie, "les grandes décorations : les nymphéas" de m. Claude Monet.

cherchez un autoportrait, immense... caché

bonne plongée


----------



## macmarco (10 Juin 2004)

Ô Toulouse !!!


----------



## alèm (10 Juin 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> MDR !!!!



je savais bien un jour que les bretons finiraient par m'avoir ! 

ça a commencé par Ice, continué avec elle et maintenant toi...


----------



## macmarco (10 Juin 2004)

Henri de Toulouse-Lautrec :


----------



## macmarco (10 Juin 2004)

Toulouse-Lautrec :


----------



## alèm (10 Juin 2004)

rhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa lovelyyyyyyyyyyyy :love:


----------



## alèm (10 Juin 2004)

arrête, c'est du vice ! :love:


----------



## naas (10 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> direction le musée de l'orangerie, "les grandes décorations : les nymphéas" de m. Claude Monet.
> cherchez un autoportrait, immense... caché
> bonne plongée


----------



## naas (10 Juin 2004)

bauer


----------



## naas (10 Juin 2004)

<verbiage>Alors celle la c'est un spécial, picasso est entérré à coté d'aix en provence
je connaissais à l'époque la fille du gardien, et j'ai donc visité la bibliothèque avec le plus grand respect s'entend, il y avait des marques pages faits de sa main, toute une série sur la tauromachie, comme celui ci, simples et si beaux, mon respect du personnage ma intimé l'ordre de remettre en place, grand bien m'en as pris</verbiage>
picasso


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2004)

Klee:


----------



## macmarco (11 Juin 2004)

Egon Schiele :


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2004)

Klee:


----------



## camisol (11 Juin 2004)

Pas pu résiter à l'appel de l'autoportrait.






Il n'avait que des fusains, à Rodez...


----------



## macmarco (11 Juin 2004)

Egon Schiele :


----------



## camisol (11 Juin 2004)

Oh, et puis, hein ?!






Parce que faut pas bourrer, quand même !


----------



## macmarco (11 Juin 2004)

Schiele :


----------



## macmarco (11 Juin 2004)

Grosz :


----------



## macmarco (11 Juin 2004)

Grosz :


----------



## Massus Past Bulbum (11 Juin 2004)

Dulux Valentine :

une couche suffit.


----------



## naas (11 Juin 2004)

la meninas




au muse a madrid du prado il y a les deux portraits de l'infante d'espagne et je trouve pas la version de picasso  :rose:


----------



## macmarco (11 Juin 2004)

Francisco Goya :


----------



## macmarco (11 Juin 2004)

Goya - El tres de mayo :


----------



## macmarco (11 Juin 2004)

Goya :


----------



## macmarco (11 Juin 2004)

Edgar Degas :


----------



## macmarco (11 Juin 2004)

Degas :


----------



## macmarco (11 Juin 2004)

Degas :


----------



## macmarco (11 Juin 2004)

Edouard Manet :


----------



## macmarco (11 Juin 2004)

Manet :


----------



## macmarco (11 Juin 2004)

Manet :


----------



## macmarco (11 Juin 2004)

Gustave Caillebotte - Les raboteurs de parquet :





Un de mes tableaux préférés !  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## nato kino (11 Juin 2004)

Bonne nuit macmarco...      :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (11 Juin 2004)

Caillebotte :


----------



## macmarco (11 Juin 2004)

Caillebotte :


----------



## macmarco (11 Juin 2004)

Caillebotte :


----------



## macmarco (11 Juin 2004)

Chaim Soutine :


----------



## macmarco (11 Juin 2004)

Soutine :


----------



## macmarco (11 Juin 2004)

Rembrandt :


----------



## macmarco (11 Juin 2004)

Rembrandt :


----------



## macmarco (11 Juin 2004)

Rembrandt :





 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## alèm (11 Juin 2004)

vla ti pas que c'est encore lui, toujours lui qui nous cause enfin de Rémi du Rhin...


----------



## macmarco (11 Juin 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Soutine :


 Fuck Tripod !


----------



## nato kino (11 Juin 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Fuck Tripod !



Bah quoi ?   On les voit bien tes Soutine...  

En même temps, vu le nombre de tableaux que tu as mis en ligne, un de plus ou de moins...  :rateau:


----------



## naas (11 Juin 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> En même temps, vu le nombre de tableaux que tu as mis en ligne, un de plus ou de moins...  :rateau:


crtitique pas les fournisseurs d'art    après ils vont se mettre en grêve   
tiens va par la pour les tableaux


----------



## naas (11 Juin 2004)

modigliani


----------



## naas (11 Juin 2004)

aussi


----------



## naas (11 Juin 2004)

moholy


----------



## naas (11 Juin 2004)

aussi


----------



## naas (11 Juin 2004)

on l'avait oubliée


----------



## macmarco (11 Juin 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Bah quoi ?   On les voit bien tes Soutine...
> 
> En même temps, vu le nombre de tableaux que tu as mis en ligne, un de plus ou de moins...  :rateau:


 Sur Firefox j'ai 'image hosted by Tripod".....


----------



## Grug (11 Juin 2004)

de stael


----------



## loustic (11 Juin 2004)

Bravo les MacGéistes ! Si on en juge par les Titien, Dali, Ingres, Dubuffet, Greco, Bacon, Pollock, etc. vous êtes tous très riches pour avoir ces merveilles chez vous.
A moins qu'il ne s'agisse que de reproductions.
Est-ce possible ?


----------



## tatouille (11 Juin 2004)




----------



## macmarco (11 Juin 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

>


 Kurt Schwitters.


----------



## nato kino (11 Juin 2004)

*moi...*


----------



## joanes (11 Juin 2004)

ZAO Wu Ki


----------



## tatouille (11 Juin 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> *moi...*



Toi







I love it


----------



## macmarco (11 Juin 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> *moi...*


 
 :love:


----------



## naas (12 Juin 2004)

debré


----------



## naas (12 Juin 2004)

Michael rousch


----------



## alèm (12 Juin 2004)

bon, pour ce que j'aime en peinture, allez voir macmarco ! 

sinon, j'aime beaucoup sennelier...

_ah merde, j'en fous plein le clavier !_


----------



## inconnu(e) (12 Juin 2004)

_Claude Monet _  :love:


----------



## inconnu(e) (12 Juin 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2004)

Eugène Boudin, _Rivage de Portrieux, Côtes-du-Nord_.






Pierre Puvis de Chavane, _Jeunes filles au bord de la mer_.






Bartolomé Esteban Murillo, _Le jeune mendiant_.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2004)

Bartolomé Esteban Murillo, _Femmes à la fenêtre_.






Pierre-Auguste Renoir, _Jeunes filles au piano_.






Andy Warhol, _Autoportrait_.


----------



## loustic (12 Juin 2004)

Louis Sue:


----------



## naas (12 Juin 2004)

kandinsky (mon préféré) en 1908


----------



## naas (12 Juin 2004)

1910 la peinture commence à exister, le sujet réel s'éloigne ...


----------



## naas (12 Juin 2004)

1913


----------



## naas (12 Juin 2004)

10 ans après 1923


----------



## naas (12 Juin 2004)

1936


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Juin 2004)

C'est le nouveau thème de "et avec Google" ?  :mouais:     

Bon sinon l'un de mes préférés (on devinera aisément que celà a favorisé mon orientation  :love: ) :


----------



## naas (12 Juin 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> C'est le nouveau thème de "et avec Google" ?


nanh http://search.barewalls.com/cont_art_index.html ou alors http://www.postershop.fr/


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2004)

Hieronymus Van Haken, dit Jérôme Bosch, _Le jardin des délices_ (extrait), tryptique réalisé vers 1480-1490.
J'invite tous ceux qui ne connaissent pas cette ½uvre insensée à la découvrir.

_Merci à nato et naas. Ils savent pourquoi._


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Juin 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> nanh



ca y r'ssemble étrangement :mouais:


----------



## naas (12 Juin 2004)

Et encore je me retiens sur les kandinsky  :love:


----------



## alèm (12 Juin 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> ca y r'ssemble étrangement :mouais:



va modérer toi !  :modo:


----------



## naas (12 Juin 2004)

kandinsky encore du coup special finn  :love: 
a noter que beaucoup de tableaux sont visibles a beaubourg  :love:


----------



## alèm (12 Juin 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> kandinsky encore du coup special finn  :love:
> a noter que beaucoup de tableaux sont visibles a beaubourg  :love:



naas, n'insiste pas, je suis fidèle et j'ai déclaré ma flamme au breton hier !  :love:


----------



## naas (12 Juin 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> ...Hieronymus Van Haken, dit Jérôme Bosch...[/I]








 extrait du "Le Jardin des Supplices de Jérôme Bosch." dead can dance  :love:


----------



## macmarco (12 Juin 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> extrait du "Le Jardin des Supplices de Jérôme Bosch." dead can dance  :love:


 
 :love:


----------



## macmarco (12 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> naas, n'insiste pas, je suis fidèle et j'ai déclaré ma flamme au breton hier !  :love:


----------



## kitetrip (12 Juin 2004)

Dali
http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/irtc/stills/2003-08-31/dali.jpg

Attendez que je retrouver le vrai


----------



## golf (12 Juin 2004)




----------



## Coldfingers (12 Juin 2004)

Bon marre de toutes ces croutes qu'on connait sur la pointe du pinceau et qui sont assez pietinées sur le net... 

Une question spéciale :  quelle est la peinture de Sir Lawrence Alma-Tadema qui montre que TOUTES les filles peintes l'ont été après qu'elles aient eté complètement épuisées par l'amour ? Là on regarde alors différement...http://www.artmagick.com/artists/tadema.aspx


 Je cherche aussi un jpeg de la mosaïque qu'un prince italien a fait réalisé pour sa défunte épouse et dont parle Tarkovski (avant de réaliser sacrifice)  dans un reportage vidéo et qui montre un tapis pétales de roses qui semble s'évader par la fenêtre vers le balcon.


----------



## naas (12 Juin 2004)

Coldfingers a dit:
			
		

> Bon marre de toutes ces croutes qu'on connait sur la pointe du pinceau et qui sont assez pietinées sur le net... ...



DIVERSITÉ, subst. fém

B. Usuel. État de ce qui est divers. Synon. différence, hétérogénéité, variété. La diversité des goûts et (...) la rareté du bon goût (AMIEL, Journal, 1866, p. 198). La diversité des natures se révèle sous l'unité apparente des méthodes (BOURGET, Essais psychol., 1883, p. 31) :

2. ... désireux de retenir dans votre phrase un peu de ce qui luit ou de ce qui vibre, de ce qui aime ou de ce qui souffre, vous avez demandé à la richesse et à la diversité des formes l'art d'exprimer fidèlement la multiplicité infinie de la nature.
GONCOURT, Journal, 1895, p. 752.


----------



## Coldfingers (12 Juin 2004)

Bravo doc devil, mais c'est la fontaine  du jardin qui est le top  ! surtout si elle était réalisée aujourd'hui gigantesque en caoutchouc  cela nous changerait du design pour cul en acier et verre ou bite d'arrêt sur image en titane


----------



## Coldfingers (12 Juin 2004)

Pardon  DocEvil je me suis trompété... vitesse et canicule sont les deux mamelles de ma connerie  ambulancière.


----------



## naas (12 Juin 2004)

Coldfingers a dit:
			
		

> Pardon  DocEvil je me suis trompété... vitesse et canicule sont les deux mamelles de ma connerie  ambulancière.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Juin 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> kandinsky encore du coup special finn  :love:



Et pourquoi cet honneur ?


----------



## naas (13 Juin 2004)

c'est repartit  
kandinski 1905 ! (je ne connaissais même pas...)




j'ai du mal a reconnaître du kandinsky, enfin celui que j'aime  :love:


----------



## naas (13 Juin 2004)

les premières années a moscou


----------



## naas (13 Juin 2004)

bon ici on parle pas, c'est lien et tableau le reste c'est ailleurs 

un petit... kandinsky (oui je sais  ) pour le dimanche spécial dédicace a global (flood improvisation)




A noter l'expo sur miro en ce moment a beaubourg pour les chanceux parisiens  :love:


----------



## alèm (13 Juin 2004)

j'aurais bien collé un Rothko mais je n'ai déja jamais vu de photo permettant de se faire une idée de ce que les brosses donnent visuellement au tableau alors ne parlons pas des images sur le net.


----------



## naas (13 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> j'aurais bien collé un Rothko...


 je ne connaissait pas ... intéressant


----------



## alèm (13 Juin 2004)

j'aurais bien aimé mettre ici quelques oeuvres de la fin, les plus grandes, celles qui ne basculent pas encore dans le noir mais dans une mystique envahissante.

Pour ceux qui ont une petite connaissance de la mystique juive, on a parfois l'impression d'entrer dans un cimetière juif quand on rentre dans une salle d'expo entiérement consacrée à Rothko, envahis par le silence...


----------



## nato kino (13 Juin 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> je ne connaissait pas ... intéressant



Il en a été mis pourtant quelques uns au début du sujet...    :rateau:


----------



## naas (13 Juin 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Il en a été mis pourtant quelques uns au début du sujet...    :rateau:


 voui mais je vais pas faire le malin a dire ouiahhhh trop cooool chkonnai


----------



## inconnu(e) (13 Juin 2004)

_Les fleurs invisibles - 1999 - Encre sur papier_ 





_Les voyages - Acrylique sur toile_





_Les flammes - encre sur papier_


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2004)

*Raoul Dufy* (1877-1953)











La première me fait penser aux esquisses de Beaton pour _My Fair Lady_.


----------



## macmarco (14 Juin 2004)

David Hockney :


----------



## macmarco (14 Juin 2004)

Hockney :


----------



## macmarco (14 Juin 2004)

Hockney :





 Ca ne vous rappelle rien ?


----------



## macmarco (14 Juin 2004)

Hockney :


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Juin 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ca ne vous rappelle rien ?



le jeu des pochettes CD ?    :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (15 Juin 2004)

Pierre Alechinsky :





 ..."Le Troll".


----------



## macmarco (15 Juin 2004)

Alechinsky :


----------



## macmarco (15 Juin 2004)

Alechinsky :





 Central Park.


----------



## macmarco (15 Juin 2004)

Alechinsky :





 Central Park.


----------



## macmarco (15 Juin 2004)

Bon, allez, un dernier Alechinsky pour ce soir !


----------



## naas (15 Juin 2004)

pour feter l'expo miro en ce moment a beaubourg


----------



## naas (15 Juin 2004)




----------



## naas (15 Juin 2004)

encore miro


----------



## naas (15 Juin 2004)

miro  et la fondation maeght


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2004)

Watteau:


----------



## krystof (15 Juin 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> et la fondation maeght ]



Trop loin de chez moi. Au moins 5 minutes en bus + 3 minutes de marche à pied. Par cette chaleur, c'est de l'inconscience.


----------



## Luc G (16 Juin 2004)

Moi, j'aime beaucoup ça, mais j'ai oublié le nom du peintre, quelqu'un peut me le rappeler ? Arico peut-être ?


----------



## Karl (16 Juin 2004)

Botticelli


----------



## Luc G (16 Juin 2004)

Un rien plus récent que tout à l'heure, j'aime aussi beaucoup ça :






ou ça :


----------



## Luc G (16 Juin 2004)

Presque moderne   :


----------



## Luc G (16 Juin 2004)

Un peu plus moderne :






Pour les plus modernes encore, on verra un autre jour.


----------



## nato kino (16 Juin 2004)

>> Massus Past Bulbum >>

Je t'avais pourtant prévenu par mp, mais tu n'as pas l'air de vouloir faire d'effort.

Boum !! Dehors.


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Juin 2004)

Théodore Géricault





Théodore Géricault






Willem Claez Heda






Johannes Vermeer






Amedeo Modigliani






Antoni Tàpies





Gerhard Richter





Keith Haring

Entre autres choses.....


----------



## nato kino (16 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Entre autres choses.....



Avec le nom des artistes, ce sera parfait, des fois que certains aient des trous de mémoire.


----------



## naas (16 Juin 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Avec le nom des artistes, ce sera parfait, des fois que certains aient des trous de mémoire.


ou qui ne savent pas genre....... moi


----------



## macmarco (17 Juin 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Fragonard :



M... à angelfire !   

Là :


----------



## Luc G (17 Juin 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Avec le nom des artistes, ce sera parfait, des fois que certains aient des trous de mémoire.



Alors pour moi, par ordre d'apparition à l'image, c'était :
- homo sapiens sapiens, variété Anonymus Cro-magnon du Lot (Pech-Merle)
- homo antiquus minoensus, variété Anonymus crétois de Cnossos (et pas crétin) 
- Chardin
- Popaul (pas Foguenne, Cézanne)


----------



## Amok (17 Juin 2004)

_Klee / Insula Dulcamara - Huile sur papier journal et jute, 80 X 175._​


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juin 2004)

moi le white spirit et le plafond


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Juin 2004)

Paul klee





André Masson





Roberto Matta


Toujours entre autres choses...


----------



## Amok (18 Juin 2004)

_Pierre Soulages / 1978_​


----------



## loudjena (18 Juin 2004)

_Pierre Soulages / 1978_

Enfin un homme qui voit clair dans le noir ! Il était temps


----------



## Amok (18 Juin 2004)

_Wassily Kandinsky / Noir et Violet, 1923_​


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> _Pierre Soulages / 1978_​



En parlant de Pierre Soulages :






Composition
1988
Lithographie


----------



## WebOliver (18 Juin 2004)

_Claude Monet / Les Coquelicots, 1873_​


----------



## katelijn (19 Juin 2004)

Ingres, Velasquez, Manet, Bellotto....et celles de mon mari!


----------



## alèm (19 Juin 2004)

moi en peinture, j'aime aussi les petits tableaux d'Albert Hirsch que vous ne verrez pourtant pas sur le site... 

en passant, si Albert lit ça sur son vieux performa : j'aime beaucoup beaucoup le tableau "monochrome" carmin que tu as peint récemment. 

j'envisagerais presque un paiement en nature de mes différentes prestations...


----------



## alèm (19 Juin 2004)

sinon, j'aime bien mes peintures mais là, cherchez pas, Globalcut veut tout acheter !!


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2004)

une j''ai dis


----------



## naas (20 Juin 2004)

alem et global au fond de la classe on chahute pas    

kandinsky intérieur de sa chambre


----------



## Lio70 (20 Juin 2004)

Tiens, j'avais pas encore répondu à ce thread. J'aime les surréalistes en général, Dali et Magritte en particulier.


----------



## naas (24 Juin 2004)

johannes itten un des profs du bauhaus 




super


----------



## naas (24 Juin 2004)

toujours johannes itten




super


----------



## naas (24 Juin 2004)

toujours le même


----------



## tatouille (24 Juin 2004)

Artiste qui gagne à être connu


----------



## naas (24 Juin 2004)

en moins politisé


----------



## WebOliver (24 Juin 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> johannes itten un des profs du bauhaus  (...)



Ah le Bauhaus... que de souvenirs de cours passés.  R. C. si tu nous lis.


----------



## tatouille (24 Juin 2004)

ptaingue c'est un peu gros


----------



## naas (24 Juin 2004)

et le petit dernier


----------



## tatouille (24 Juin 2004)

ha c'est deja mieux comme format


----------



## naas (24 Juin 2004)

j'en remet un pour tatouille du coup




ps: tatouille = 1 post = un tableau


----------



## tatouille (24 Juin 2004)

ok






Artiste sans public


----------



## naas (29 Juin 2004)

dali





je cherche celui ou l'on voit un homme dont une jambe s'etends jusqu'a former une table, mais pas trouvé


----------



## guytantakul (29 Juin 2004)




----------



## guytantakul (29 Juin 2004)

Quatre tableaux en un post, mais il s'agit plus ou moins de la même équipe...


----------



## mac-aïoli (29 Juin 2004)

beaucoup de choses, mais ça par exemple:


----------



## Nat Design (29 Juin 2004)

Un Picasso de la période bleue


----------



## Nat Design (29 Juin 2004)

Un deuxième


----------



## Nat Design (29 Juin 2004)

Un troisième


----------



## Nat Design (29 Juin 2004)

Et un dernier pour la route


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Juillet 2004)

Hier soir sur France 3... grand moment de télévision (ou plutôt, avec un peu de recul,  un grand moment de solitude !?   ).. l'excellente émission Strip Tease nous emmenait aux USA ou vivent quelques specimens franco-francais d'une bien belle qualité...
Visite au musée local (ou est exposé une collection impressionnante de Renoir, Picasso et autres Modigliani (mon "préféré" ... haaa ce nu allongé  :rose:  :love: .......), visite donc de nos 3 blondes.....  
Que dire... pas grand chose... juste une envie furieuse de les insulter... ne peuvent elles donc pas ouvrir leurs yeux au lieu de faire le concours du commentaire le plus débile !!??

Decidement la France n'exporte pas que du bon vin


----------



## naas (8 Août 2004)

une expo itinérante du centre gorges pompidou ici


----------



## inconnu(e) (9 Août 2004)




----------



## hegemonikon (9 Août 2004)

Nicolas de Staël :


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (9 Août 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> dali
> 
> 
> 
> ...


j'aime beaucoup aussi!!!


----------



## hegemonikon (9 Août 2004)

Guido Cagnacci







    Je vous recommande aussi la Lucrèce du Palais Saint-Pierre à Lyon


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (9 Août 2004)

ou je suis plutot frank stella


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (9 Août 2004)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Guido Cagnacci
> 
> 
> 
> ...


j'adore j'adore j'adore j'adore


----------



## hegemonikon (9 Août 2004)

Guido Cagnacci : Lucrèce (Musée B.A. Lyon) détails.


----------



## Eric Blair (10 Août 2004)

Cezanne, "La neige fondue à l'Estaque" :






Monet, "La promenade, la femme à l'ombrelle" :






Van Gogh, "Autoportrait au chapeau de paille" :






Picasso, "Buste de femme au chapeau rayé" :






Kandinsky, "Improvisation 9" :


----------



## hegemonikon (14 Août 2004)

Depuis que je suis tout petit je suis amoureux d'elle : même avec ses vertèbres en trop


----------



## macmarco (14 Août 2004)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Depuis que je suis tout petit je suis amoureux d'elle : même avec ses vertèbres en trop



Moi c'est *surtout* avec ses vertèbres en trop que je l'aime !


----------



## hegemonikon (14 Août 2004)

Je suis en train de classer mes photos : dans ma jeunesse j'ai essayé de reproduire ce tableau en photographie avec mes muses...Il m'a fallu du temps pour comprendre que c'est impossible : la perspective est fausse !
       (je vous épargne mes clichés mais voici l'original...  )


----------



## pixelemon (14 Août 2004)

moi je suis friand de Preshaa,


----------



## naas (24 Août 2004)

Pour coller a l'actualité le cri de munch (qui a fait scandale a sa sortie)
source


----------



## macmarco (24 Août 2004)

Pablo et sa version du déjeuner sur l'herbe... 







 :love:


----------



## hegemonikon (26 Août 2004)




----------



## lumai (26 Août 2004)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

>


 Hegemonikon,
Ton image ne passe pas sous safari...


----------



## Juste en passant (26 Août 2004)

Sans objet


----------



## naas (2 Septembre 2004)

pour les visiteurs de l'ae sur paris en ce moment a beaubourg




plus d'infos

nocturne le jeudi jusqu'a 23 heures :love:


----------



## macmarco (29 Janvier 2005)

Juste comme ça, pour faire découvrir, le beau sujet de naas et le peintre(même si j'en ai déjà posté) :
*Miquel Barcelo*
(Tellement fort et tellement bon ! :love: )





En plus pour lui, le papier est aussi noble que la toile(une raison de plus pour que ce soit un des peintres favoris !) et il le prouve !


----------



## rezba (29 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Juste comme ça, pour faire découvrir, le beau sujet de naas et le peintre(même si j'en ai déjà posté) :
> *Miquel Barcelo*
> (Tellement fort et tellement bon ! :love: )
> 
> ...



Quelle beauté. Je ne connaissais de lui que des monochromes. La série des Lanzarote (va savoir pourquoi...:style: ), et "L'homme dans la bibliothèque", dont j'ai vu une litho. 
Mais ça, c'est realmente impressivo.
Merci, macmarco.


----------



## Dedalus (29 Janvier 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Pour coller a l'actualité le cri de munch (qui a fait scandale a sa sortie)
> source




ben il a été volé, alors.....   
Mais il reste une belle litho exécutée par Munch
Le beau film de Peter Watkins sur le peintre ressort très prochainement


----------



## macelene (29 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Juste comme ça, pour faire découvrir, le beau sujet de naas et le peintre(même si j'en ai déjà posté) :
> *Miquel Barcelo*
> (Tellement fort et tellement bon ! :love: )
> En plus pour lui, le papier est aussi noble que la toile(une raison de plus pour que ce soit un des peintres favoris !) et il le prouve !












parceque le vent souffle fort chez moi et que me reviens en images ce Peuple des Touaregs.. dans les grands vents du désert... :love:​

 merci MArco...


----------



## macmarco (29 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Quelle beauté. Je ne connaissais de lui que des monochromes. La série des Lanzarote (va savoir pourquoi...:style: ), et "L'homme dans la bibliothèque", dont j'ai vu une litho.
> Mais ça, c'est realmente impressivo.
> Merci, macmarco.



De rien rezba !  
C'est toujours un plaisir de partager ce qu'on aime !  :style:


----------



## macmarco (29 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> parceque le vent souffle fort chez moi et que me reviens en images ce Peuple des Touaregs.. dans les grands vents du désert... :love:​
> 
> 
> merci MArco...



Hélène :love: :love: :love:


----------



## rezba (29 Janvier 2005)

Puisqu'on est dans les pensionnaires du MacBa, et seulement parce que je résiste à poster une Lanzarote de Barcelo, voilà quelqu'un que j'aime bien : Antoni Clavé.


----------



## Dedalus (29 Janvier 2005)

Pascin, encore trop méconnu
trop rare dans les musées européens (la majeure partie de son ½uvre dans des collections privées)
malheureusement très difficile à reproduire mauvaises reproductions en général
une vie à la dérive...
et quelques-uns des plus beaux érotiques de l'art moderne...


----------



## Grug (31 Janvier 2005)

juste en passant deux liens essentiels :

http://www.nationalgallery.org.uk/ 

http://www.louvre.fr/


----------



## naas (19 Mars 2005)

expo de seurat à paul klee au musée orsay




​


----------



## rezba (19 Mars 2005)

Le tablier de la mère de Simon Hantaï, pas le même que celui de mon avatar :





Et du même, le fabuleux _Ecriture rose_, que l'on peut admirer au centre Georges Pompidou.






Pourquoi _écriture rose_ ? Parce que le fond n'est fait que de lignes d'écriture à l'encre rose. Une toile ½ucuménique de 4,25 x 3,30 m. Magnifique.

L'histoire des deux pièces est dans le très beau livre d'Hélène Cixous, _Le Tablier de Simon Hantaï_.


----------



## Kreck (20 Mars 2005)

Je prends le fil en me téléportant directement sur la fin... C'est un tort, très certainement, mais ce sujet me parle assez pour que je souhaite réagir sans tout lire/relire.
C'est une question très très difficile, qui fait appel à une très grande part de subjectivité. Peut-être trouvera-t-on en amont une remarque identique à celle que je souhaite formuler maintenant : rien ne remplace le fait de VOIR in situ un tableau. Les reproductions sont parfois trompeuses. Il faut se déplacer dans les musées pour voir les tableaux. Montrer ce que l'on aime, c'est bien, mais donner envie de se déplacer pour VOIR, c'est autre chose.


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Mars 2005)

dali ou l'incoimmensurable demesurement genialissime genie :hosto:  :hosto:  :hosto:  :hosto:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Mars 2005)

Mon peintre préféré, je pense que ce serait William Bouguereau si je ne devais  en citer qu'un. Je vous balance une petite image, certes ce n'est pas ma préférée mais peut être sa plus connue, et donc, voilà pourquoi je l'ai choisie.

Maintenant, j'aime aussi beaucoup, les incontournables Gustav Klimt, Alphonse Mucha, Egon Schiele, Edward Burnes Jones, enfin, il y en a beaucoup, maintenant, je suis plus orienté vers le figuratif que l'abstrait.


----------



## macelene (20 Mars 2005)

​


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Mars 2005)

Je mets pas de photo, y'a qu'a voir à coté <- (profil)
Je suis tombé amoureux de cette toile en tombant ar hasard dessus la premiere fois que j'ai été à Beaubourg...
Une merveille, super bien accroché, avec le Bleu 1 et 3...


----------



## sofiping (20 Mars 2005)

bon alors , je clic la dessus ...ok ...piece jointe ,   :hein: je sé léc tionne...ok , uploader :mouais:...admettons , ça a l'air de fonctionner  :mouais: bon alors attention , maintenant 
j'envoie 
carrrrambaaa encore raté , quest ce que c'est que cette image minuscule ou on reconnait a peine le grand Francis Bacon...j'ai pas dit mon dernier mot !!!


----------



## sofiping (20 Mars 2005)

la "bras cassé" de la piéce jointe reviens en deuxieme semaine    
aaaaaarrrgghhh , scrogneugneu  :mouais: il est ou le bouton pour avoir des images plus grandes , 
Edward Hopper  ne se découvre pas a la loupe


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> la "bras cassé" de la piéce jointe reviens en deuxieme semaine
> aaaaaarrrgghhh , scrogneugneu  :mouais: il est ou le bouton pour avoir des images plus grandes ,
> Edward Hopper  ne se découvre pas a la loupe



T'énerve pas, jeune Fophie...  ce sont peut être des miniatures que tu as choisi...


----------



## macmarco (20 Mars 2005)

Dubuffet, un de mes peintres préférés...







Sophie, pour afficher tes images, soit tu les héberges en ligne (chez ton FAI, tu as peut-être un espace web perso, sinon il y a Free qui offre des espaces web de 100 Mo à 1 Go gratuits sans la moindre pub  ) et tu mets le lien de l'image dans la fenêtre qui apparaît lorsque tu cliques sur l'icône avec la montagne jaune, soit tu joins ton image depuis ton disque dur en sachant qu'il faut qu'elle fasse 97,7 Ko maxi.


----------



## naas (20 Mars 2005)

il te faut :
1 soit les trouver sur le web via les liens que j'ai donné sur ce fil
2 soit les transferer vers un espace web puis donner le lien

exemple 1
http://artwork.nivenhuh.net/albums/traditional/hopper_summer_evening.sized.jpg avec les balise img


----------



## sofiping (20 Mars 2005)

DE LEMPICKA Elle je l'aime pour son coté ....... metalique , certains portraits me font penser a j.Ellroy

http://www.goodart.org/tlgirl.jpg

OK , j'ai compris .... c'est parti pour une petite serie , c'est pas la peinture que j'aime , ce sont certains tableaux  :love:


----------



## sofiping (20 Mars 2005)

E.HOPPER , déja cité mais c'est pas grave , je suis telement fan que j'en rajoute une couche .
une toile de Hopper , on imagine l'AVANT et on a envie d'ecrire l'APRÉS.....

 bon OK , en fait j'ai pas tout compris..... dés que j'ai trouvé le lien sur SUMMERTIME (nom de la toile) je reviens le mettre :mouais:


----------



## peon.master (20 Mars 2005)

Bon, j'ai regardé ce fil en vitesse car je ne passe pas souvent au bar.

Albert Bochatay c'est mon oncle. il est décédé l'année passée. J'avais déja parlé de lui quelque temps auparavant sur macG. Le site sur lui n'était pas fini.

une huile:





une aquarelle:





le reste accessible ici:
www.bochatay.ch


----------



## naas (20 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> http://www.goodart.org/tlgirl.jpg


il te faut utiliser la balise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pour inserer le lien ce qui devrait donner 

http://www.goodart.org/tlgirl.jpg[ /img]
vala :love:
un post par tableaux sinon c'est indigeste avec si tu peux le nom de l'artiste et le titre du tableau merci ;)


----------



## sofiping (20 Mars 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> il te faut utiliser la balise
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## naas (20 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> l'est ou la balise????


il te faut cliquer sur l'icône 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et là tu va voir la fameuse icône 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



sinon un tour dans la faq et plus précisement ici cela peux te renseigner


----------



## poildep (20 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> l'est ou la balise????


sinon tu met l'URL de ton image entre des balises [img] [/img]


----------



## steinway (20 Mars 2005)

Rubens


----------



## steinway (20 Mars 2005)

et celle ci aussi


----------



## Dendrimere (20 Mars 2005)

Je reviens du Metropolitan Museum of Art de NY...

Je suis ravi, j'ai vu des originaux des impressionistes que j'aime bien! voila, c'est mon choix pour ce soir !!!


----------



## sofiping (20 Mars 2005)

Je suis tombée la dessus ... c'est pour les gars...puis comme ça je m'exerce pour mes problémes de liens 



Naas , je crois que ça y est ENFIN 
(boooouuuh  je viens de lire le fil ....et j'ai un petit point d'interrogation dans un carré bleu a la place de mon lien booouuuhh )


----------



## TranXarnoss (21 Mars 2005)

Allez hop, j'me lance :

M.C.Escher
_En haut et en bas._





Georges De la Tour
_Madeleine à la veilleuse _


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Mars 2005)

super ce delatour   merci


----------



## macmarco (21 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Je suis tombée la dessus ... c'est pour les gars...puis comme ça je m'exerce pour mes problémes de liens
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ton image ne s'affiche pas parce qu'il y deux erreurs :
un espace et une minuscule à la place d'une majuscule ! 
Le lien correct est celui-ci :
http://jodorowski.free.fr/Musique/peinture.jpg

Alors que le lien dans ton post est celui-ci :
http://jodorowski.free fr/musique/peinture.jpg
Tu peux encore éditer ton message, et l'image, ô miracle, s'affichera ! 
[Edith]
Bon, ben ce sera pour demain, tu es déconnectée ! 
[/Edith]


----------



## sofiping (21 Mars 2005)

ah , c'est tout ou rien ! 
certains aimerons surement


----------



## naas (26 Mars 2005)

Bacon est en ce moment au musée picasso


----------



## richard-deux (27 Mars 2005)

Norman Rockwell


----------



## macarel (27 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> ah , c'est tout ou rien !
> certains aimerons surement


Pour le coup je vais reécouter Pink Floyd


----------



## naas (3 Avril 2005)

telescopage entre fils sur macgé  suite au post de -dc- j'ai découvert http://www.telepopmusik.com  :love:


----------



## loustic (30 Mai 2005)

Et la peinture ancienne alors ?

La peinture à l'eau est tombée à l'eau, dommage !



Mona Lisa


----------



## Psygod (30 Mai 2005)

Antoni Pitxot :


----------



## alèm (30 Mai 2005)

J'aime bien les cimaises de Rezba, je compte même m'y exposer si La Poste fait bien son travail.


----------



## alèm (30 Mai 2005)

d'ailleurs, je compte envahir madonna aussi...


----------



## illya Milapine (31 Mai 2005)

Le Cri, d'Edvard Munch pour ma part


----------



## Patamach (31 Mai 2005)

marcel duchamp:






​


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2005)

Moi j'ai ça comme fond d'écran,... C'est fait par ma copine    :love:


----------



## mado (31 Mai 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleurs, je compte envahir madonna aussi...




Si je réponds avec plaisir ça va être mal interprêté..
Donc, _avec plaisir_.


----------



## Aragorn (31 Mai 2005)

Moi, j'aime bien les monochromes de Whiteman   

:king:


----------



## macmarco (27 Juin 2005)

Ca doit être la météo qui m'y fait penser... 

David Hockney :


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Juin 2005)

J'avais pas posté encore ici. Moi c'est

*Peinture super mat DULUX VALENTINE. Aspect mat, haut pouvoir couvrant: environ 14 M²/L. Sans odeur, lavable.* 

Oui oui j'y vais...


----------



## macmarco (27 Juin 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> J'avais pas posté encore ici. Moi c'est
> 
> *Peinture super mat DULUX VALENTINE. Aspect mat, haut pouvoir couvrant: environ 14 M²/L. Sans odeur, lavable.*
> 
> Oui oui j'y vais...




D'autant que t'es pas le premier à la faire... :sleep:


----------



## macmarco (27 Juin 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ca doit être la météo qui m'y fait penser...
> 
> David Hockney :



Mauvaise place le bas de page...


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Si je réponds avec plaisir ça va être mal interprêté..
> Donc, _avec plaisir_.


 :love:

ça arrive, je prépare ça !


----------



## benao (12 Juillet 2005)

les artistes meconnus, on a droit, aussi ?!


----------



## mado (12 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> ça arrive, je prépare ça !


 
Au fait ? 
A partir de quand j'accuse le facteur ?


----------



## macmarco (12 Juillet 2005)

benao a dit:
			
		

> les artistes meconnus, on a droit, aussi ?!




Tu n'aurais pas un lien vers une version plus grande ? 
Sinon, ça me plaît bien !


----------



## madlen (12 Juillet 2005)

Moi j'aurrais bien une belle peinture d'enki bilal dans mon salon :love: 

un joure viendra


----------



## guytantakul (12 Juillet 2005)

Norbert Nüssle, un copain à mon papa qui fait des collages de récupération locale sur de l'acrylique.
Paysages urbains avec de vrais morceaux dedans 
J'aime beaucoup


----------



## macmarco (12 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Norbert Nüssle, un copain à mon papa qui fait des collages de récupération locale sur de l'acrylique.
> Paysages urbains avec de vrais morceaux dedans
> J'aime beaucoup




Moi aussi !    :style:  :love:


----------



## Gregg (12 Juillet 2005)

En ce moment j'étudie les oeuvres de Bourgereau vous connaissez ?


----------



## macmarco (12 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment j'étudie les oeuvres de Bourgereau vous connaissez ?




Certes, pour certains d'entre nous... 

Ce sujet est fait pour faire découvrir ! 
Cherche des exemples sur le net et affiche-les dans ton post !


----------



## sofiping (7 Août 2005)

bon alors voila ,

OU
Je ne laisse aucune chance a ce fil de retourner dans l'ombre en postant un a un les peintres et illustrateurs qui m'hypnotisent en ce moment 
OU 
je vous mets tous les liens d'un seul coup et vous en avez pour un bon moment .... si vous accrochez   bien sur .... je refflechi ou vous choisissez et pour commencer j'en met un que j'adooooooore RAY CAESAR    :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Août 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> j'adooooooore RAY CAESAR    :love:



*dans le genre univers déjanté*
il y a aussi Joe Coleman


----------



## sofiping (9 Août 2005)

Voila , c'est pas de la peinture , c'est du Land Art .... celui de Andy Goldsworthy ... un gars genial ... je renonce a vous le presenter , même les photos ci dessous sont bien au dela de la poesie et la reflexion de son ouvrages ..... il se balade , il s'installe le temps de composer avec des elements naturels une sculpture éphémére  





 avec des feuilles ...





 avec des galets ... 





 avec le givre ...





 avec la glace ... mais aussi avec le vent , les epines , le bois , la mousse , la laine de mouton , les fougéres , les riviéres , les arbres .......... et quand il s'explique !!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macmarco (5 Octobre 2005)

Allez, un petit Topor en passant.


----------



## macmarco (5 Octobre 2005)

Et puis un autre, tiens, qui fait le lien avec un autre sujet...


----------



## la(n)guille (5 Octobre 2005)




----------



## MACcossinelle (5 Octobre 2005)

Dernière expo vue...













Pierre Mabille...

Toujours le même motif, des couleurs différentes...​


----------



## la(n)guille (5 Octobre 2005)

pardon, j'ai oublié de dire que c'est de Benoit Tranchant...

pas facile de trouver des ½uvres en ligne de ce garçon, mais c'est très interressant comme travail.


----------



## macmarco (5 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

>




Quand tu postes une image, dis de qui est l'oeuvre, au minimum. 

[Edith]



			
				la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> pardon, j'ai oublié de dire que c'est de Benoit Tranchant...
> 
> pas facile de trouver des ½uvres en ligne de ce garçon, mais c'est très interressant comme travail.



Merci ! 

[/Edith]


----------



## GreenC4U (5 Octobre 2005)

Mucha


----------



## GreenC4U (5 Octobre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> J'avais pas posté encore ici. Moi c'est
> 
> *Peinture super mat DULUX VALENTINE. Aspect mat, haut pouvoir couvrant: environ 14 M²/L. Sans odeur, lavable.*
> 
> Oui oui j'y vais...



Peinture de m.... :rateau: 

ps:je suis peintre en bâtiment


----------



## sofiping (5 Octobre 2005)

:love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## GreenC4U (5 Octobre 2005)

c'est étonnant tout ces artistes qui nous font entré dans leur monde
qu'ils soit délirant, sordide, imaginaire,ironique, réaliste, ect...
de vrai artistes quoi!?!


----------



## Adrienhb (5 Octobre 2005)

Fragonard!!!!







Regardez-moi ce paysage! Ces nuages! Ce ciel! :love:
Ah làlàlà! Ce tableau* lorsque je l'ai vu pour la première (et unique) fois de ma vie, c'est simple je suis resté un quart d'heure devant sans pouvoir m'en détacher. Je faisais un pas pour m'en éloigner qu'immédiatement je revenais en arrière...  je me perdais dans ce paysage, je m'imaginais avec ces jeunes gens... 
Et quelle ne fut pas ma déception en découvrant que seul son "pendant" était disponible en carte postale. Depuis, j'ai essayé de trouver sa reproduction dans des livres. Et non seulement il n'est vraiment pas facile de trouver des livres sur ce peintre génial (si vous avez des titres, je suis intéressé!!!), mais en plus il est encore plus rare de trouver ce tableau correctement reproduit.

A.


* En fait ce tableau est la moitié d'un plus grand tableau, l'autre moitié étant  _Le colin-maillard_

ps: J'oubliais, ce tableau s'appelle l'escarpolette, à ne pas confondre avec celle des Hasards Heureux...


----------



## GreenC4U (5 Octobre 2005)

on voix rien, ça marche pô


----------



## Adrienhb (5 Octobre 2005)

GreenC4U a dit:
			
		

> on voix rien, ça marche pô



Tu vois pas le tableau?

Ben pourtant je le vois moi...

Bon je vais changer ça...

A.


EDIT: Et là? A va?


----------



## GreenC4U (5 Octobre 2005)

a si maintenant je le voie je crois que c'est ma connection qui crotte parfois...
désolé pour ce message hatif.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Tu vois pas le tableau?



il passe très bien avec safari


----------



## Adrienhb (5 Octobre 2005)

GreenC4U a dit:
			
		

> a si maintenant je le voie je crois que c'est ma connection qui crotte parfois...
> désolé pour ce message hatif.



Non,non, ce n'était pas forcément ta connection mais sans doute le serveur où était l'image...   

A.


----------



## GreenC4U (5 Octobre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> il passe très bien avec safari


n'inquiète pas je suis sur safari(adepte mac incontestable)


----------



## xtal (6 Octobre 2005)

Wemer, Van Gogh....


----------



## macmarco (6 Octobre 2005)

xtal a dit:
			
		

> Wemer, Van Gogh....




C'est mieux avec des images, même quand on connait !


----------



## xtal (6 Octobre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> C'est mieux avec des images, même quand on connait !


 Illustrer des Illustres


----------



## Philippe (6 Octobre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Fragonard!!!!




Superbe exposition virtuelle que ce sujet. Merci à tous      !

Un autre très beau Fragonard ici.
(Je n'arrive pas à trouver l'URL de l'image.)
Ph.


----------



## Philippe (6 Octobre 2005)

Sur le même site : [size=+1]Renoir[/size] :


----------



## Philippe (6 Octobre 2005)

Allez, un petit dernier, puis je m'arrête pour aujourd'hui    : [size=+1]Philip Guston[/size] :


----------



## Adrienhb (6 Octobre 2005)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Un autre très beau Fragonard ici.
> (Je n'arrive pas à trouver l'URL de l'image.)
> Ph.



Il fallait ouvrir l'image dans une nouvelle fenêtre ou un nouvel onglet pour récupérer l'adresse de l'image:





Sinon, une 
variation sur le même thème...





 il a été exposé il a peu au Grand palais.  :love: 

A.


----------



## la(n)guille (6 Octobre 2005)

autant les paysages me semblent un peu mièvres  

autant , ces tableaux de jeux d'enfants me semblent, eux, à la limite...  

par contre il n'y a plus de trace de mievrerie dans ces deux ½uvres, sans aucun doute majeures..

cela dit il y a une sanguine de Fragonard chez ma mère, et il avait un vrai beau trait ce garçon....


----------



## Adrienhb (6 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> autant les paysages me semblent un peu mièvres


 
On va pas être copain là!!! :modo:  



			
				la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> autant , ces tableaux de jeux d'enfants me semblent, eux, à la limite...
> 
> par contre il n'y a plus de trace de mievrerie dans ces deux ½uvres, sans aucun doute majeures..


Tiens, question sérieuse, à la limite de quoi? Je pose la question, car on m'avait fait une remarque sur celui sans la gimblette (le gateau) sur ce sujet et je me demandais si cette personne était le seul à le voir ainsi ou non.
Mais si c'est juste une question d'érotisme... Frago n'est pas réputé pour être austère...  



			
				la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> cela dit il y a une sanguine de Fragonard chez ma mère, et il avait un vrai beau trait ce garçon....


Ta... mère... a... un... dessin... de... Frago... nard???!!?    
Aaaaaaaaahhhhhhh!!!!!! 
Il y en a qui ont bien de la chance!!!  
Et ouais son traît était magnifique.


Raaaah j'enrage de ne pouvoir mettre d'images en lignes...

A.


----------



## semac (6 Octobre 2005)

alors en ce qui me concerne, je suis assez réstrictif, j'aime la période DADA et suréaliste, et je prends également beaucoup de plaisir dans l'art contemporain en général.  :love:

d'ailleurs je suis gâté car il y a une expo DADA à Pompidou :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## GreenC4U (6 Octobre 2005)

basille


----------



## Ti'punch (6 Octobre 2005)

côté peinture je suis très ouvert... ça va des peintures rupestres à l'art contemporain en passant par les figuratifs du XVIIeme, l'impressionisme, et tous les autres courants.

après c'est une question de sensibilité. Des artistes réussissent à m'émouvoir d'autres non.

je suis, entre autre, un grand fan des peintes flamands...


----------



## Philippe (7 Octobre 2005)

Allez, hop, un petit [size=+1]Egon Schiele[/size] pour vous mettre de bonne humeur pour toute la journée grâce à cet autoportrait qui respire la bonne santé et l'optimisme     !







Bonne journée (quand même) !
Ph.


----------



## garfield (7 Octobre 2005)

Dali, la tentation de Saint Antoine.

J'espère que ça vous plait.


----------



## Kreck (15 Octobre 2005)

Je n'apprécie pas spécialement Doré et (je n'ai pas honte) je ne suis pas un amateur de ses illustrations de Dante. Et voilà que (on ne peut pas tout savoir), en visite chez de la famille de mon épouse à Bourg-en-Bresse, nous en profitons pour nous rendre au monastère de brou (un musée, en fait, pour ceux qui ne savent pas) et je tombe sur ce tableau, immense, qui représente Dante & Virgile dans le 9eme cercle de l'Enfer.
Allez le voir, si vous en avez l'occasion, il est magnifiquement exposé, superbe.

Voir la pièce jointe 6645


----------



## guytantakul (15 Octobre 2005)

Moi, j'aime beaucoup Schiele (m&#234;me on va dire &#233;norm&#233;ment), klimt et hundertwasser aussi (pas dans le m&#234;me temps, mais dans la m&#234;me veine). Mais les paysages mi&#232;vriques, beaucoup moins &#233;galement 

L'a(n)guille n'a pas tort. Il a juste un &#339;il (ou deux, je ne le connais pas perso).

PS : je sais que je chie dans la soupe, mais que voulez-vous, s'il faut du gout...


----------



## fred1322 (16 Octobre 2005)

Munch ... "le cri" ayant déjà été cité on va en mettre un autre que j'apprécie :

Voir la pièce jointe 6649


----------



## Philippe (16 Octobre 2005)

Il y a quelques années, j'avais été contacté par un démarcheur de la société _Artagraph_ de Strombeek-Bever, filiale de Artlux à Luxembourg, qui proposait grâce à l'impression laser des reproductions en trois dimensions respectant absolument l'oeuvre originale, - y compris donc au niveau de l'épaisseur. Cela coûtait relativement cher (jusqu'à ± 1000 euros) mais pour qui pouvait se le permettre, c'était vraiment exceptionnel, d'une qualité parfaite (selon mes critères). Je n'ai malheureusement plus jamais entendu parler de cette société ; il se peut qu'elle n'existe plus.
Voici par exemple trois tableaux qui à l'écran ne donnent pas grand chose, alors qu'il s'agit d'oeuvres vraiment exceptionnelles :

[size=+1]Turner, _Norham Castle, Sunrise_[/size]






[size=+1]Whistler, _Blue and Silver, Chelsea_[/size]






[size=+1]Turner, _Early Morning_[/size]






Bon dimanche !
Ph.


----------



## alèm (16 Octobre 2005)

tiens, j'ai cru voir un sublime Bettencourt chez ma cousine... (comme quoi, pas besoin d'&#234;tre riche pour avoir des belles "toiles" chez soi... faut juste &#234;tre une peintre qu'il aime... je sens que je vais acheter quelques "toiles" &#224; ma cousine moi... )


----------



## Philippe (16 Octobre 2005)

Zut ! Plus moyen d'éditer mon message de ce matin  .
S'est passé quelque chose  ... sais pas quoi  ...
Donc :

Turner, _Norham Castle, Sunrise_ :
http://www.angelfire.com/poetry/gaekuri/others/turner_norham.jpg

Whistler, _Blue and Silver, Chelsea_ :
http://www.angelfire.com/poetry/gaekuri/whistler/whistler_chelsea.jpg

Comme ça au moins les reproductions apparaissent :love: :love: :love: .
Ph.

(Comment éviter que ce genre de truc ne se reproduise ? Un hébergeur d'images sans doute, ça doit exister mais je ne sais pas comment ça marche. Si qqun pouvait m'expliquer... merci d'avance   !)


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Octobre 2005)

Je ne desespere pas avoir un Al&#232;m chez moi 

Sinon j'adore aussi Victor Hugo :love:


----------



## alèm (16 Octobre 2005)

ah euh... oui. madame doit l'encadrer et le fixer correctement comme une restauratrice d'&#339;uvres d'arts sait le faire... 

d&#233;sesp&#232;re pas, peut-&#234;tre que je te l'am&#233;nerais en voisin... 

(tiens, Rezba a un poster d'une de mes peintures, je peux d&#233;j&#224; te faire &#231;a en attendant... je vais y travailler  )


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Octobre 2005)

Pour les parisien et amateurs d'art

*Maison de Victor Hugo*
H&#244;tel de Rohan-Gu&#233;m&#233;n&#233;
http://www.insecula.com/salle/EP0574.html6 pl Vosges   75004    PARIS


----------



## mado (16 Octobre 2005)

m'sieur alèm, sans vouloir réclamer..


----------



## alèm (16 Octobre 2005)

oups... 

ah tiens, j'ai des photos &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de moi...


----------



## macmarco (17 Octobre 2005)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Zut ! Plus moyen d'éditer mon message de ce matin  .
> S'est passé quelque chose  ... sais pas quoi  ...
> Donc :
> 
> ...



Toutes les explications en cliquant sur l'icône orange dans ma signature. 


Sinon, Turner   :love: 
En attendant, tiens, c'est trop bon, je les héberge ! :love:


----------



## guytantakul (17 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> oups...
> 
> ah tiens, j'ai des photos à côté de moi...



Ben fais péter, alors !
Tu te la joues, là


----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2005)

non non, une partie de mes peintures sont en ligne sur mon site... pas besoin de faire &#233;talage ici !


----------



## guytantakul (17 Octobre 2005)

OK, pardon pour ma vindicte, je vais aller voir alors


----------



## Philippe (17 Octobre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Toutes les explications en cliquant sur l'icône orange dans ma signature.



Oui, j'avais déjà vu ça macmarco.
Superboulot effectivement . Très utile, merci    .
Cependant : si l'on ne souhaite utiliser ni Free ni un serveur FTP, on est très limité par le format d'image au niveau de la Galerie MacG. La meilleure solution semble donc bien *ImageShack* *qui malheureusement est tout en anglais*. Personnellement j'y suis allé faire un tour, mais le problème de la langue... Bref si on n'est pas très bon en anglais, c'est un peu dur ...
Si quelqu'un connaît un lien vers un mode d'emploi en français... qu'il en soit remercié d'avance   !
Bonne journée,
Ph.


----------



## Fondug (17 Octobre 2005)

Miquel Barcélo, définitivement. 






Mais n'importe quel artiste abstrait, lorsqu'il y met du coeur, ça a tendance à me plaire.

J'aime bcp rauschenberg aussi 






Mais sinon, kandisnky, klee, soutine, modiglinani, picasso (les "dadas" en fait, et pas que pour la peinture)

Et accessoirement la mienne, mais tout en bas d'la liste alors...


----------



## macmarco (17 Octobre 2005)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Oui, j'avais déjà vu ça macmarco.
> Superboulot effectivement . Très utile, merci    .
> Cependant : si l'on ne souhaite utiliser ni Free ni un serveur FTP, on est très limité par le format d'image au niveau de la Galerie MacG. La meilleure solution semble donc bien *ImageShack* *qui malheureusement est tout en anglais*. Personnellement j'y suis allé faire un tour, mais le problème de la langue... Bref si on n'est pas très bon en anglais, c'est un peu dur ...
> Si quelqu'un connaît un lien vers un mode d'emploi en français... qu'il en soit remercié d'avance   !
> ...




Allez hop, un tutorial en français ! 
Tutorial ImageShack.


----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> autant les paysages me semblent un peu mièvres
> 
> autant , ces tableaux de jeux d'enfants me semblent, eux, à la limite...




à la limite de quoi ? après tout, les jeunes filles de Fragonard étaient largement en âge de prendre maris... 

*autres temps, autres m½urs.*

si tu es choqué, ne cherche pas dans les vases grecs alors car au vu de ce que ma compagne a parfois entre les mains, les potiers grecs étaient autrement explicites en ce qui concerne les normes "pédérastes" de l'époque.


----------



## Philippe (17 Octobre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Allez hop, un tutorial en français !
> Tutorial ImageShack.


 

   

Ph.


----------



## guytantakul (17 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Miquel Barc&#233;lo, d&#233;finitivement.
> Mais n'importe quel artiste abstrait, lorsqu'il y met du coeur, &#231;a a tendance &#224; me plaire.


T'es sur que c'est de l'abstraction, &#231;a ? 
Perso &#231;a m'a tout l'air d'un reportage sur un prologue du tour de France, ou alors le compte-rendu d'un criterium local


----------



## rezba (17 Octobre 2005)

C'est pas toujours abstrait, Barcelo! Tiens, par exemple (ben quoi, c'est qu'une galerie de lanzarotes ! )
Mais c'est vrai qu'ici, on est quelques uns &#224; l'aimer.


----------



## macmarco (17 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas toujours abstrait, Barcelo! Tiens, par exemple (ben quoi, c'est qu'une galerie de lanzarotes ! )
> Mais c'est vrai qu'ici, on est quelques uns à l'aimer.




Héhé !   

Comme le lien est rompu dans mon post sur la page que tu cites et que j'avais heureusement récupéré le Barcelo, je le remets ici, c'est trop bon ! :love: :love:


----------



## macmarco (17 Octobre 2005)

Encore !  :love:


----------



## macmarco (17 Octobre 2005)

Un p'tit dernier pour la route ! :love:


----------



## macmarco (9 Janvier 2006)

Forcément déjà posté, mais c'est trop bon et on vient de m'y faire penser !  
Il Maestro Botticelli !  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2006)

Mais que fout Robertav, à poil dans une coquille Saint Jacques? :mouais:   ... Elle nous aura tout fait!    :love:


----------



## hegemonikon (11 Janvier 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Forcément déjà posté, mais c'est trop bon et on vient de m'y faire penser !
> Il Maestro Botticelli !  :love:



Bon ben voilà, j'avoue: depuis que j'ai 12 ans je suis amoureux des Vénus de Boticelli 

Est-ce grave docteur ?


----------



## guytantakul (11 Janvier 2006)

Non, mais tu trouvera peut-être ton bonheur auprès d'une femelle gibbon 
Bras long, jambes courtes, un coup de rasoir et hop, dans un bénitier la guenon  

(je plaisante, j'aime bien aussi boticelli  )


----------



## Php21 (12 Janvier 2006)

Salut à tous,

Depuis des années déja, je suis à la recherche d'une (bonne ou pas) reproduction d'un tableau de Picasso, qui s'intitule :" Les 3 musiciens".
Il en existe 2 versions, celle de New York et celle de Philadelphie qui a ma préference.
Si qlq'un pouvait m'indiquer un lien vers un de ces 2 tableaux !
Meerci d'avance
PhP21


----------



## Galatée (12 Janvier 2006)

Php21 a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> 
> Depuis des années déja, je suis à la recherche d'une (bonne ou pas) reproduction d'un tableau de Picasso, qui s'intitule :" Les 3 musiciens".
> Il en existe 2 versions, celle de New York et celle de Philadelphie qui a ma préference.
> ...






http://www.allposters.fr

Recherche : trois musiciens picasso, et il en trouve un à 19 euros et quelques.


----------



## Philippe (12 Janvier 2006)

Pour trouver plus facilement, tu peux utiliser Google Images et entrer quelques mots clés comme *picasso "trois musiciens"*.

Tu obtiens de cette manière plusieurs résultats. Par exemple :











Même procédure pour obtenir les liens directs.
Il y a aussi une petite présentation de cette oeuvre de Picasso ici, notamment.

Bonne journée !


Ph.


----------



## Php21 (13 Janvier 2006)

meci pour vos réponses.
 PhP


----------



## Dory (13 Janvier 2006)

Je suis une pieuse.....:rose:


----------



## DandyWarhol (13 Janvier 2006)

*Moi j'adore par dessus tout:*

*Basquiat, *







*et:*

*Miss Van*


----------



## Php21 (13 Janvier 2006)

La photo que nous à envoyées "Philippe" est , pour moi une ½uvre majeur du Cubisme.
Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Php21 (13 Janvier 2006)

J'ai failli acheter un petit Basquiat à la fin des années 1980 à moins de 50.000 fr de l'epoque.
Today , j'aurai mon G5.
sauf qu'n 87/8 , je n'avais pas ces put&#8230; de 50.000 fr (7,600 ¤).
Tant pis &#8230;


----------



## loustic (13 Janvier 2006)

Php21 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai failli acheter un petit Basquiat à la fin des années 1980 à moins de 50.000 fr de l'epoque.
> Today , j'aurai mon G5.
> sauf qu'n 87/8 , je n'avais pas ces put? de 50.000 fr (7,600 ¤).
> Tant pis ?


Comme quoi, le fric et la peinture vont bien ensemble !


----------



## Le chat (13 Janvier 2006)

Bien que ce soit un dessinateur de BD je pense que Bilal est un grand peintre... à mon avis


----------



## macmarco (13 Janvier 2006)

Le chat a dit:
			
		

> Bien que ce soit un dessinateur de BD je pense que Bilal est un grand peintre... à mon avis




Si jamais tu avais une reproduction de l'une de ses peinture à nous montrer, ce serait sympa, même si c'est introuvable sur le web, peut-être une carte postale ou autre à scanner. 

Sinon, le peintre, je ne le connais pas assez, mais ça ressemble peut-être trop à ses dessins, dont je suis fan par ailleurs.


----------



## guytantakul (13 Janvier 2006)

Oui, bof, ses BD sont pas mal, il est aussi pas tarte en illustrations, mais de là à le considérer comme un peintre majeur... Faut pas déconner non plus.
Il joue principalement dans les tons rouille et camaïeux de bleu, ça rend pas mal je dois dire, mais ça sent un peu le procédé à force.
On dirait qu'il a le jaune et le vert en horreur (sans doute des vieux souvenirs pénibles à base de vieillissement avec dérive chromatique de l'encre écoline à ses débuts)


----------



## benao (13 Janvier 2006)

tout a fait d'accord avec toi, guy.
dans le genre, il y bien mieux : Velickovic


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Je suis une pieuse.....:rose:




Tu fais de la peine à ton mécréant forcené de parrain...  
Mais... restant malgré tout un esthète tolérant, je me suis intéréssé un temps à celles-ci...
... Au point d'inclure des références dans ma propre peinture... A une époque désormais révolue...


----------



## Dory (15 Janvier 2006)

> Tu fais de la peine à ton mécréant forcené de parrain...



Si ça peut te rassurer ...je ne vais pas à confesse le dimanche ... 

Doué très doué le Parrain


----------



## macmarco (10 Février 2006)

Pour faire remonter le sujet et parce que dans un autre sujet il a été évoqué, quelques oeuvres de Francis Bacon.   :love:


----------



## macmarco (10 Février 2006)

Encore du Bacon ?


----------



## macmarco (10 Février 2006)

L'artiste :


----------



## Philippe (11 Février 2006)

Très impressionnant Bacon.
C'est le moins qu'on puisse dire...
Bon je ne développe pas trop car tout le monde sur ce thread connaît sûrement ce lien, - mais il y a quand même cette reproduction que je voudrais montrer ici : _Man with Dog_.


----------



## macmarco (11 Février 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Encore du Bacon ?


Celui-ci étant à mettre en relation avec ceci :


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Février 2006)

Aaaaah... Marco! Une séléction très pédagogique qui me rappelle mes cours de fac... Mais il est vrais que l'on comprend bien mieux Bacon après une visite dans l'aile hollandaise du Louvre... Ce bon Francis a dû en prendre plein la gueule quand il a vu ce boeuf écorché de Rembrandt... On a vraiment l'impréssion qu'il est peint avec du gras et des tendons :love:


----------



## Burzum (11 Février 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> le cri...[/QUOTE]
> 
> Il en avait fait plusieurs versions, dont une [URL="http://www.sackville.ednet.ns.ca/art/grade12/images/Munch-Scream-litho-1895.jpg"][B]litho[/B][/URL] que j'apprécie particulièrement.
> 
> ...


----------



## Patamach (11 Février 2006)

Antoni TAPIES







:style:


----------



## Patamach (11 Février 2006)

Mon pote Patrick Laumond 
MP pour ceux que ca interesse 















:style:


----------



## guytantakul (11 Février 2006)

J'aime beaucoup ce déséquilibre affirmé (et éprouvé) dans les compositions, moi aussi.
Mais faut pas que ça devienne une habitude, sinon, c'est le capitaine haddock qui va trop l'aimer, ce Lommond.

En vrai et sans détours, j'aime bien... trop, peut-être, car c'est le genre de trucs que je peux faire au taf avec un titre en light dans un coin.

Désolé. La sincérité n'a pas que des avantages  


Mais si je poste, c'est surtout pour ça :


			
				passenger66 a dit:
			
		

> les gravures de Felix Vallotton



Mensonge et paressse graphiques. 
Là, je suis en phase. Autant le premier me déroute et me dérange - le blanc de la nappe - étonnant ! autant le second va vers la facilité, rythmes graphiques et tralala itou - la paresse comme si on y était.

Merci de m'avoir fait connaitre ce gars en tout cas, même peut-être si ce sont des morceaux choisis


----------



## Patamach (11 Février 2006)

Ce Noir & Blanc me rapelle (un peu) non pas un peintre mais un auteur de BD: Killoffer


----------



## Philippe (12 Février 2006)

Mondrian fait partie des peintres que j'admire et qui me plaisent le plus.

Il m'a fallu du temps. Je me souviens du jeune con que j'étais à 20 ans (hé oui, avant d'être un vieux con on est souvent un jeune con) affirmant dédaigneusement que "tout le monde sait faire ça" ...

Aujourd'hui, ce qui me fascine chez Mondrian c'est l'aspect radical et quasiment impitoyable de sa recherche de l'abstraction. Quel pacours fascinant.

Mondrian n'a pas toujours été le peintre de toiles quasi nues juste parcourue de quelques traits et rectangles de couleur.

En témoignent ces deux représentations déjà résolument modernes, mais encore très figuratives.










Quelques oeuvres d'inspiration cubiste.




... ou impressionniste.




Puis ce travail gigantesque d'épuration de la forme et de la couleur qui a le plus contribué à son succès.
















Pour finir cette petite présentation de l'oeuvre de Mondrian, sa dernière oeuvre (inachevée), _Broadway Boogie Woogie_ qui révèle peut-être le mieux la volonté de l'artiste d'_ordonnancer_ le monde, d'analyser et d'organiser sa complexité par une série d'actes simples et de regroupements géométriques. La recherche de la simplicité, le désir inassouvi de compréhension d'un monde trop complexe. Le propre de tous les grands utopistes.




Et enfin son autoportrait :


----------



## Ichabod Crane (12 Février 2006)

Je ne sais pas si ça a déjà été montré ( je n'ai pas regardé tous les posts :rose: ).
Donc voila, je ne suis pas vraiment "peinture" en revanche j'adore Norman Rockwell.
En voilà trois, parmi tant d'autres...


----------



## rezba (7 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> j'aurais bien aimé mettre ici quelques oeuvres de la fin, les plus grandes, celles qui ne basculent pas encore dans le noir mais dans une mystique envahissante.










Celle-là n'est pas pire, comme reproduction numérique des dernières uvres.
Mais il reste difficile de se rendre compte de ce qui fait le caractère fascinant de Rothko. Notamment sa capacité à écrire des démarcations de couleurs. Comme nul autre ne l'a fait avant lui, ni après lui.

Je suis en train de lire "La réalité de l'artiste". Pas toujours facile, comme lecture.


----------



## Saltabadil (7 Avril 2006)

Je sais, ça fait encore un peu ado romantique, mais ça reste un tableau magnifique : 






J'aime beaucoup les tableaux de Turner et de Gustave Moreau, aussi...


----------



## sofiping (7 Avril 2006)

Petit retour avec Fragonard .... c'est plein de jambes qui volent ... de pantoufles qui s'envolent ... de lettres d'amour ... de coquines malicieuses ... de baisers furtifs ... de lits défaits ... de couleurs douces ... de balançoires et d'insoucience ............... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## sofiping (7 Avril 2006)

aller un autre ...


----------



## tirhum (7 Avril 2006)

*Beardsley* s'il n'a déjà été cité.......
je ne saurai dire exactement pour quoi j'aime son art, en dehors du jeu N&B, j'aime l'étrangeté (limite angoisse par moment) qui s'en dégage.......






un tableau de *Rochegrosse* que je vais regarder à chaque fois quand je vais au Musée des Beaux-Arts à Rouen...
je n'aime pas spécialement les &#339;uvres de ce peintre mais celle-là (environ 2mx3,5m) est impressionnante et très "violente" dans ce qui s'en dégage...
_c'est l'enlèvement d'Astyannax à sa mère (Andromaque) pour sa mise à mort sur les remparts de Troie._






_l'image est "faible" en couleurs mais c'est la seule que j'ai trouvé..._

sinon, ici, à Rouen, on a la chance d'avoir beaucoup de tableaux d'impressionistes au musée et surtout une certaine série.....







je reviendrais poster pour d'autres peintres....c'est toujours quand on cherche que l'on ne trouve pas ....


----------



## Philippe (8 Avril 2006)

Saltabadil a dit:
			
		

>


Turner
:rose: :rose: :rose: 

Friedrich  !

Ça m'apprendra  !


----------



## DandyWarhol (20 Avril 2006)

Salut à tous, 
pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas encore Miss Van 

( http://www.missvan.com )






Elle exposera à la Galerie Magda à Paris dès le 29 avril 2006!

A voir!!  

( http://www.magda-gallery.com/fr/missvanavril2005.htm )


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Avril 2006)

Juan Miro aurait eu 113 ans aujourd'hui.
Pour feter l'anniversaire de naissance de cet artiste majeur, Google à fait une page d'acueil particuliere :


----------



## mikoo (20 Avril 2006)

Pour une fois que Google est beau (et, un peu, cultivé).


----------



## macmarco (26 Avril 2006)

Comme ça, sans raison particulière, juste pour faire découvrir à ceux qui ne connaissent pas.
Eugène Leroy :



_








_


----------



## macmarco (26 Avril 2006)

Encore :





_
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_


----------



## IceandFire (27 Avril 2006)

c'est un ami à moi...allez y !!!  :love:
Les Gouzous débarquent à Paris



Le peintre urbain Jace expose du 21 avril au 07 mai, à La Galerie du Centaure de l'ile à Paris 4e sur l'Ile-Saint-Louis.
Le Gouzou, c'est ce petit personnage sans visage que l'on croise un peu partout, notamment sur l'Ile de La Réunion 

Vous l'avez peut-être déjà aperçu à Madagascar, Maurice, au Havre, à Rouen, Paris, Rome, Prague, Amsterdam, Bali, Lisbonne, Barcelone et même dernièrement à Mayotte.

Créé par Jace, un artiste havrais, Gouzou, qui a fêté ses treize ans en 2005, s'expose du 21 avril au 7 mai, sur l'Ile Saint-Louis, à la Galerie Le Centaure de l'île.

A la fois attendrissante et provocatrice, cette drôle de mascotte peut surgir à tout instant là où on ne l'attend pas : sur un bout de bitume, un coin de mur gris, ou une affiche publicitaire pour la détourner avec humour. Pour Jace, "certains Gouzous ne sont là que pour exister, surprendre, tandis que d'autres recèlent des messages plus ou moins compréhensibles d'allusions et d'énigmes".

Mais pourquoi ce petit personnage sans visage ? "Cela permet à chacun de pourvoir s'identifier, il n'en ressort que plus de force, d'intensité", explique le graffeur au visage à demi enfoui sous sa casquette.

Cet illustrateur, qui n'affiche pas l'ambition de faire des millions avec ses Gouzous, a pourtant su les imposer dans le paysage, au nom de l&#8217;art, tout en respectant l'environnement. Artiste "tout terrain", Jace affectionne les lieux les plus inaccessibles (flancs de montagne, voies rapides, murs et ponts) tout comme les ruines, les chantiers ou les terrains vagues. Ce pionnier du graffiti s'estime pourtant, à regret, "loin de la culture internet", incontournable pour se faire connaître. Qu'importe, ses Gouzous sont arrivés en haut de l'affiche et continuent leur tour du monde...

son site : http://www.gouzou.net/


----------



## rezba (27 Avril 2006)

J'aime bien celui-là, entre autres :


----------



## IceandFire (27 Avril 2006)

oui  :love: il est adorable en plus Jace... on avait fait une "expédition" ensemble une fois... mais chuuttt!!! po bien pour les gens en habits bleus marine...


----------



## Saltabadil (19 Juin 2006)

Gustave Moreau. J'adore la façon dont ses tableaux fourmillent de couleurs et d'idées. Il en fait trop, et j'aime bien la démesure en peinture...dans l'art en général en fait


----------



## didisha (19 Juin 2006)

Watteaux : Gilles ou Pierrot (Louvre)


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (23 Juin 2006)

- T'as vu?

- Ils sont fous ces Macgéens

- ouais mais  faut pas le  dire

- Pourquoi?

- C'est pour ça que c'est un secret

- Et toi quesse t'aime en peinture

-Ben le mur de mon petit  salon! Tu sais celui que j'ai arrosé de peinture, pinceau, ballon, éponge

- Gna Gna Gna C'est pas  toi

- Faut pas le dire

- Ben pourquoi

- c'est un secret

- ...


----------



## roxdujai (25 Juin 2006)

Surian




et


----------



## roxdujai (25 Juin 2006)

Miramon 





et


----------



## naas (25 Juin 2006)

camisol a dit:
			
		

>


ce tableau de bacon a été utilisé après pour un maxi de sister of mercy (bonne periode)


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (26 Juin 2006)

Paul Émile Borduas


----------



## macmarco (26 Juin 2006)

NeigeBleue1 a dit:
			
		

> Paul Émile Borduas




T'aurais pas un lien vers une version plus grande ?


----------



## naas (26 Juin 2006)

voili voilou la pochette de som :


----------



## dellys (26 Juin 2006)

Victor Spahn. Le peintre du mouvement

Extraits :


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (28 Juin 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> T'aurais pas un lien vers une version plus grande ?




pas vraiment besoin

il a fait une s&#233;rie d'oeuvre avec des taches noires sur fond blanc. Des aplats blanc sur blanc. je l'aime pour sa spontan&#233;it&#233;, sa simpliciit&#233;


----------



## naas (28 Juin 2006)

NeigeBleue1 a dit:
			
		

> pas vraiment besoin


Benh si quand même parce que là c'est difficile d'apprécier


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Juin 2006)

NeigeBleue1 a dit:
			
		

>



*Un test*
de Rorschach ?




:mouais:


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (2 Juillet 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Un test*
> de Rorschach ?
> 
> 
> ...





qui sait ce que pense vraiment un artiste?



Voici  son étoile noire


----------



## IceandFire (2 Juillet 2006)

hier expo a fecamp au palais de la b&#233;n&#233;dictine sur Nikki de Saint Phall, terriblement beau  si vous avez l'occase


----------



## alèm (4 Juillet 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> ce tableau de bacon a &#233;t&#233; utilis&#233; apr&#232;s pour un maxi de sister of mercy (bonne periode)




(pur&#233;e, sonnyboy, t'as pas encore infect&#233; ce sujet qu'on arrive &#224; un peu plus de sensations hypodermiques ?)

au lieu de ce genre de ********, pourriez allez jusqu'&#224; nous parler des &#233;motions que vous ressentez ? genre comme rezba quand il est en forme ? 

ce tableau (ou ses semblables puisqu'il y en a quelques uns) vu 50 fois de pr&#232;s m'a toujours fait penser non pas &#224; un d&#233;collage mais plut&#244;t &#224; une sorte de "d&#233;collation" voire &#224; un &#233;corchage _en direct_ (ce qui avec Bacon est une chose fr&#233;quente) qui cr&#233;e la stupeur du premier contact visuel puis la fascination quand on s'approche de la peinture. 


ps pour marco : J'aime bien les tableaux de G&#233;g&#232;ne mais ses empattements (pour expliquer, il peignait-retouchait ses toiles jusqu'&#224; 30 ans d'affill&#233;e voire plus) m'ont toujours effray&#233; par leur c&#244;t&#233; : _je suis en train de s&#233;cher_, je me demande toujours comment elles vont vieillir (j'en ai vu une perdre un de ses bouchons de tube de peinture en pleine expo aussi  et la peinture &#233;tait encore en phase "liquide")

sinon, l'Autumn Rythm Number 30 de Pollock expos&#233; au Metropolitan Museum de New-York, un r&#233;gal pour la vue



			
				NeigeBleue1 a dit:
			
		

> qui sait ce que pense vraiment un artiste?



bah, va leur demander...  

...ou va les lire : _La pens&#233;e Cr&#233;atrice_ de Paul Klee est un magnifique ouvrage par exemple, tu auras bien d'autres t&#233;moignages encore possible, rezba en a &#233;voqu&#233; un parmi tant d'autres...

mais sinon, il vaut mieux &#233;viter de penser, &#231;a d&#233;concentre...


----------



## Macbeth (4 Juillet 2006)

J'adore &#231;a 





Ou &#231;a... selon l'humeur :


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (7 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> (purée, sonnyboy, t'as pas encore infecté ce sujet qu'on arrive à un peu plus de sensations hypodermiques ?)
> 
> au lieu de ce genre de ********, pourriez allez jusqu'à nous parler des émotions que vous ressentez ? genre comme rezba quand il est en forme ?
> 
> ...





ouais éviter de penser c'est ça le truc! Pour les automatistes en tout cas.


----------



## naas (7 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m a dit:
			
		

> (pur&#233;e, sonnyboy, t'as pas encore infect&#233; ce sujet qu'on arrive &#224; un peu plus de sensations hypodermiques ?)
> 
> au lieu de ce genre de ********, pourriez allez jusqu'&#224; nous parler des &#233;motions que vous ressentez ? genre comme rezba quand il est en forme ?


la je ressens que tu me gonfle avec tes le&#231;ons sur la vie, &#231;a c'est une &#233;motion r&#233;elle



> ...ou va les lire : _La pens&#233;e Cr&#233;atrice_ de Paul Klee est un magnifique ouvrage par exemple, tu auras bien d'autres t&#233;moignages encore possible, rezba en a &#233;voqu&#233; un parmi tant d'autres...
> 
> mais sinon, il vaut mieux &#233;viter de penser, &#231;a d&#233;concentre...


Il y a aussi les excellents livres de kandinsky sur la et les formes "point et ligne sur plan" faisant &#233;cho au livre sur les couleurs "du sprirituel dans l'art et dans la peinture en particulier"

ces deux livres permettrent de "comprendre" ou tout du moins d'apr&#233;hender la peinture moderne qui a r&#233;ussi de s'affranchir de toute forme repr&#233;sentative en cr&#233;ant sa propre logique, c'est tr&#232;s interessant, un livre plus general sur le bauhaus pourra vous permettre d'apr&#233;hender ce fantasitque mouvement qui a abouti au design, qui depuis a peu &#233;volu&#233; malheureusment :sick: il faut dire que ce n'est plus qu'une &#233;volution des principes mis en place au bauhaus, le m&#233;lange d'art et de technique, '(design en anglais est un verbe qui signifie concevoir )
Malheureusement, hitler et sa clique ont ferm&#233; le bauhaus, une telle experience et ouverture d'esprit etaient peu compatible avec les id&#233;es sectaires du monsieur.


la pochette du livre en question:




disponible chez tashen et probablement ailleurs en france


----------



## alèm (7 Juillet 2006)

rassure-toi, c'est r&#233;ciproque...    

`











allez je vais rajouter un truc parce que l'occupation de terrain, fa&#231;on g... me gonfle...

la r&#233;ouverture du bar demande aussi un investissement de la part des posteurs, je trouve bien que tu replaces dans le contexte politique l'aventure du Bauhaus m&#234;me si les deux livres de Kandinsky (que j'ai lu avec bonheur) ne t'avanceront pas sur la peinture moderne ou avant-gardiste des ann&#233;es 10/20, ce serait faux de le dire parce que les th&#233;ories (valables pourtant) que Kandinsky &#233;nonce dans ces livres n'ont quasiment que la valeur explicative de la peinture de Kandinsky, je m'explique. Les analogies de Kandinsky avec la musique ou d'autres arts vont pouvoir expliquer ses propores compositions ou improvisations (la partie que je pr&#233;f&#232;re de sa peinture ne serait-ce qu'en regard de mon propre travail) mais ces th&#233;ories ne s'appliquent pas au monde pictural le pr&#233;c&#233;dant ni m&#234;me aux peintres de son mouvement (Kurt Schwitters, Kasimir Malevitch, etc...) et ne s'applique pas plus aux gammes color&#233;es d'un Picasso mais par contre, en regard de "la pens&#233;e cr&#233;atrice" de Paul Klee, je t'accorde que les deux livres de Wassily Kandinsky sont une ouverture &#224; la peinture de celui-ci (surtout "Point et ligne sur plan")

ce que je souhaitais de ta part, ce serait plus d'&#233;motions, tu ne peux pas venir nous fournir des tableaux comme &#231;a sans parler de ce que tu ressens. Tu ne peux pas n'&#234;tre qu'attirer par les images, il doit bien avoir une r&#233;-action interne, non ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Juillet 2006)

Ben moi et la peinture... C'est comme moi et windows


----------



## macmarco (8 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi et la peinture... C'est comme moi et windows





J'espère, pour toi, qu'un jour, cela changera et  que tu ne ramèneras plus sur le même plan la peinture et Windows, sinon, je te plains.


----------



## IceandFire (8 Juillet 2006)

amen


----------



## rezba (21 Juillet 2006)

_Composition 1959 (160 x 130)_, n'est plus seulement une uvre maitresse de Pierre Soulages, c'est aussi un record français du marché de l'art, puisqu'elle vient d'être adjugée 1,2 million d'euros à Sotheby's, au profit d'un particulier anonyme.







Je me console en me disant qu'une de ses surs, un peu plus petite en vrai, mais que je préfère, finalement, fait partie de la donation que Soulages a fait au  Musée Fabre de Montpellier. :love:


----------



## naas (22 Juillet 2006)

tu pourras bient&#244;t faire un tour &#224; rodez ou un mus&#233;e lui sera consacr&#233;


----------



## bugman (22 Juillet 2006)

Je trouve ça très joli personnellement et ça aussi (même artiste).


----------



## rezba (24 Juillet 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> tu pourras bientôt faire un tour à rodez ou un musée lui sera consacré



Bientôt, bientôt.... disons fin 2011 s'ils respectent les délais prévus. 

La donation faite au Musée Fabre sera visible avant, d'ici fin 2006. Elle est moins importante (45 uvres contre 250 à Rodez), mais plus "spectaculaire".


----------



## philire (25 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> record français du marché de l'art, puisqu'elle vient d'être adjugée 1,2 million d'euros à Sotheby's, au profit d'un particulier anonyme


génial


----------



## soget (25 Juillet 2006)




----------



## samoussa (25 Juillet 2006)




----------



## naas (25 Juillet 2006)

Essayer de mettre le nom du peintre et le nom de l'oeuvre 
dali ok mais bosc cela devient moins simple, enfin pas si l'on relis les pages pr&#233;cedentes du fil d'origine


----------



## samoussa (25 Juillet 2006)

alors oui, en effet, c'est " Le jardin des d&#233;lices" de J. Bosch dont j'adore l'oeuvre toute enti&#232;re  

et puis tiens un petit autre  : " La nef des fous"


----------



## Patamach (26 Juillet 2006)

Monochrome IKB3 d'Yves Klein - 1960


----------



## DandyWarhol (26 Juillet 2006)

Je n'ai jamais compris cette forme d'art, les monochromes... si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer.. j'aimerais beaucoup savoir ce qui vous plait ou parle dans ces tableaux


----------



## naas (26 Juillet 2006)

C'est l'absolu, la libert&#233;, l'infini.
Quand tu regarde un tableau repr&#233;sentatif d'une nature morte ou d'un personnage,tu es guid&#233; par la peinture, ton cerveau imm&#233;diatement lie la peinture &#224; un lieu d&#233;j&#224; vu ou bien une &#233;motion d&#233;j&#224; ressentie, ou bien tu regardes les d&#233;tails, bref ton cerveau analyse, travaille, decrypte

avec un tableau comme celui de Klein, tu n'as pas de limites, de guides, et donc ton esprit est libre d'aller ou il veut 

(c'est tr&#232;s difficile &#224; d&#233;crire comme sensation en fait  )


----------



## DandyWarhol (26 Juillet 2006)

Oui Naas, je comprend bien ce que tu veux dire, et c'est plus ou moins ce que je crois que l'on ressent lorsque l'on est attir&#233; par cette forme d'art.. 
Mais je suis tout de meme septique sur certains points.. Je ne peux m'empecher de penser &#224; une forme de .. comment dire.. manque de recherche de la part de l'auteur. 

Si tu veux, je comprend le point de vue du spectateur, mais pas VRAIMENT de la part de l'auteur..
Disons que si il existait &#224; nos jours un tableau, un unique tableau fait sur ce principe, je ne verrais peut etre pas les choses ainsi.. Mais le fait de reprendre l'id&#233;e plus d'une seule fois, de vouloir re-v&#233;hiculer ainsi ces messages dont tu parle, je trouve que cela perd de sa cr&#233;dibilit&#233;.


----------



## naas (26 Juillet 2006)

Kandinsky se posait la m&#234;me question &#224; propos du point, le point &#233;tant l'&#233;l&#233;ment de d&#233;part de toute forme sur un tableau, il etait le d&#233;but et la fin de l'oeuvre, le point pouvait il exister de par lui m&#234;me, de par ses tensions internes voir m&#234;me sa repr&#233;sentation graphique seule ?

Les monochromes de klein sont issues d'un recherche spirituelle o&#249; le d&#233;nouement de l'oeuvre permet le d&#233;pouillement de l'&#226;me pour r&#233;veler l'&#234;tre int&#233;rieur. 

Du spirituel dans l'art en quelque sorte


----------



## macmarco (26 Juillet 2006)

DandyWarhol a dit:
			
		

> Oui Naas, je comprend bien ce que tu veux dire, et c'est plus ou moins ce que je crois que l'on ressent lorsque l'on est attir&#233; par cette forme d'art..
> Mais je suis tout de meme septique sur certains points.. Je ne peux m'empecher de penser &#224; une forme de .. comment dire.. manque de recherche de la part de l'auteur.
> 
> Si tu veux, je comprend le point de vue du spectateur, mais pas VRAIMENT de la part de l'auteur..
> Disons que si il existait &#224; nos jours un tableau, un unique tableau fait sur ce principe, je ne verrais peut etre pas les choses ainsi.. Mais le fait de reprendre l'id&#233;e plus d'une seule fois, de vouloir re-v&#233;hiculer ainsi ces messages dont tu parle, je trouve que cela perd de sa cr&#233;dibilit&#233;.




Si tu regardes attentivement, tu verras des nuances et que le monochrome a beau n'utiliser qu'une couleur, il y a des variations d'intensit&#233;.
C'est forc&#233;ment moins visible dans des reproductions, surtout en qualit&#233; web.
C'est un peu comme regarder le ciel et laisser son esprit voyager.

Maintenant, figuration ou "abstraction", c'est un faux d&#233;bat car, l'abstraction pure, ce sont les math&#233;matiques et en art, l'abstraction n'existe pas puisqu'on l'appr&#233;hende d'abord de fa&#231;on sensible(par l'interm&#233;diaire de ses sens), m&#234;me si, ensuite, on peut intellectualiser.
C'est par exemple ce qu'avait dit quelqu'un comme Olivier Debr&#233; lors d'un cercle de minuit(y a un moment, donc  ):




On peut voir dans ses peintures par exemple comme des lacis et des mouvements d'un fleuve.


----------



## macelene (5 Août 2006)

​ 
PLus que aliments du corp, ses peintures, avec lumière et couleurs , sont les aliments de son âme.​ 








​ *Pedro juan Gutierrez* est un écrivain cubain né en 1950. Défrayant la chronique, son premier livre, _Trilogie sale de La Havane_ en 2000, a remporté un succès international. 

_Animal tropical_ a eu en Espagne un immense succès.
  Gutiérrez a exercé tous les métiers : marchand de glaces, coupeur de canne à sucre, dessinateur industriel, journaliste, peintre et sculpteur... Enfin, il a peint sans complaisance la vie cubaine, avec ses "cavalières de la rue", ses gringos, le sexe, et la mort.



Avec les évènements actuels concernant le retrait de Fidel Castro, je me souviens de cette lecture de *"La trilogie sale de la havane"* où il décrit la chute de la Havane dans les années 90...partie gangrenée de la                      société cubaine... et l'on rêve de lire que tout le Monde qu'il décrit puisse enfin manger à sa faim.
Cette lecture laisse                      un goût amer, une sorte de mauvaise conscience celle                      de n'avoir pas vu que là où certains filent au soleil, c'est tout un peuple qui souffre.
Ce peuple Cubain n'a pas besoin de cela, la violence même, la cruauté                          et la crudité du désespoir, le cynisme de                          survie et le réalisme évident de ce Cuba                          de pénurie et de résignation, suffit...



"Il se consacre maintenant seulement à la peinture et à l'écriture. Il continue à vivre en Centre Havane et il s'approche lentement de la sérénité. Il Considère comme une imbécilité propre de médiocrité d'arriver à la vieillesse en étant "un paranoïaque déséquilibré". Il pense qu'avec les années il doit  gagner en élégance, éloignement, cynisme et liberté intérieure, avec la culture de l'amour et de la compassion et la destruction totale tous les mythes et des préjugés de la modernité."







​


----------



## philire (31 Août 2006)

Ça... (merci jul29 ) ... m'a fait penser à Morandi.





































​


----------



## Nat Design (1 Septembre 2006)

C&#233;lestine, une de mes toiles pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;es


----------



## loustic (1 Septembre 2006)

On l'a retrouvé !
Cette nouvelle va faire des heureux.
En effet, les pharmaciens norvégiens, l'industrie pharmaceutique en général, ont subi une baisse considérable, plus de 50%, sur la vente d'antidépresseurs depuis la disparition de cette sinistre toile.
Pire encore, il paraît que certains psychanalystes de Norvège, par faute de clients, ont été contraints de chercher un autre emploi comme cultivateur ou plombier. Quelle misère, quand sait que dans leur travail analytique ils se contentaient d'écouter vaguement le délire de leurs patients tout en rèvant à des plages lointaines ensoleillées...


----------



## elKBron (1 Septembre 2006)

der Tiger, Franz Mark. photographié au Lenbachhaus à Münich...
C'est un ami de mes parents qui m'a fait découvrir cet artiste, et je me suis mis en tête de partir à la chasse de ses oeuvres...:love::love::love:


----------



## sofiping (8 Septembre 2006)

bugman a dit:


> Je trouve &#231;a tr&#232;s joli personnellement et &#231;a aussi (m&#234;me artiste).



Joli ... que ce mot est creux ... 




DandyWarhol a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais compris cette forme d'art, les monochromes... si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer.. j'aimerais beaucoup savoir ce qui vous plait ou parle dans ces tableaux



Le premier monochrome de l'histoire a &#233;t&#233; peint par un artiste russe du nom de Kazimir Malevitch ... il s'appelait "carr&#233; blanc sur fond blanc ... et c'etait en 1928 ... je precise la date car on ne peux pas s&#233;parer une oeuvre de son contexte ... temps ... mouvement ... politique ... etc ... 
Et c'est de toutes fa&#231;ons le genre d'oeuvre qui sucite la pol&#233;mique ... on est ...ou non ... touch&#233; par le cot&#233; conceptuel de ce genre de d&#233;marche ...


----------



## macmarco (8 Septembre 2006)

sofiping a dit:


> Joli ... que ce mot est creux ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





C'est pas plutôt en 1918 ?


----------



## sofiping (8 Septembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> C'est pas plut&#244;t en 1918 ?



je sais plus ... par la en tous les cas ... 



et un google plus loin... t'as compl&#232;tement raison ...


----------



## juju palavas (10 Septembre 2006)

sofiping a dit:


> Joli ... que ce mot est creux ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ce n'était pas tout a fait un monochome ,il y avait les ombres du carré donc du gris ,mais déjà très fort a cette époque un grand visionnaire


----------



## Philippe (10 Septembre 2006)

Il y a sur Mark Harden's Artchive un bel échantillon d'oeuvres de Malevitch. On y perçoit bien l'évolution de l'artiste, parti du cubisme vers ses productions les plus emblématiques, les _architectones_, où des formes géométriques simples sont disposées sur la toile, comme sur cet autoportrait en deux dimensions.

Mais bon, Malevitch a aussi peint des toiles beaucoup plus chatoyantes et attrayantes, comme ce poster de mon enfance  :




​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Septembre 2006)

J'aime tout en peinture... &#199;a m'arracherait une ******* de devoir faire un choix pour placer un lien ici bas...


----------



## da capo (10 Septembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tiens... *******, c'est toujours tricard...



Mais si tu en mets deux, tu vois le bout : 2 *******s


----------



## FloMac (10 Septembre 2006)

Rembrandt





F Bacon





P Pasqua





Di Maccio


----------



## macmarco (10 Septembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> J'aime tout en peinture... Ça m'arracherait une ******* de devoir faire un choix pour placer un lien ici bas...





L'idée, c'est plutôt de faire découvrir.


----------



## nato kino (17 Septembre 2006)

Moi ce que j'aime en ce moment, ce sont les peintures vidéo 16 bits... Divines !! :love:


----------



## Philippe (24 Septembre 2006)

​

Quelques nouvelles toiles d'un jeune artiste promis &#224; un bel avenir dans le cercle restreint des surdou&#233;s de l'art abstrait ?

Pas s&#251;r ! 

Ces oeuvres sont visibles sur le site http://www.aaia.com.au/index.htm de l'_Aboriginal Fine Arts Gallery_ et t&#233;moignent de l'originalit&#233; de ces cr&#233;ateurs dont la tradition picturale remonte &#224; plus de 20 000 ans !

Les oeuvres les plus marquantes me semblent provenir de la r&#233;gion d&#233;sertique du centre de l'Australie, o&#249; les formes de l'abstraction atteignent des niveaux que ne renieraient pas nos plus grands artistes contemporains.

_PS. Merci &#224; Gilles dont les propos sur l'art contemporain m'ont permis de d&#233;couvrir ce site et les oeuvres qui y sont pr&#233;sent&#233;es. _


----------



## naas (24 Septembre 2006)

oh des peintures aborigene !
les peintures &#224; base de points sont issues du centre de l'autralie tandis que les peintures suivantes &#224; base de trait sont typiques du terrotoire du nord, (d'ailleurs si vous achetez un  didjeridoo (molo) peint avec des points vous &#234;tes s&#251;r qu'il est faux car il n'y a pas de bois dans le desert  )
Si vous passez pr&#232;s de katherine en australie vous y trouverez des oeuvres d'art pour tr&#232;s tr&#232;s peu d'argent.
les "vraies" si tent&#233; que ce terme s'applique &#224; l'art, les vraies peintures disais je, sont en fait des repr&#233;sentations de l'artiste qui n'est pas artiste d'ailleurs, car il ne peux et sait dessiner que ce qu'il est, un homme d'eau representera la graine de la plante qui pousse pr&#232;s de sa maison car dans sa tribu il est associ&#233; &#224; cette plante, les jeunes artistes de nos jours s'affranchissent de cette barri&#232;re pour explorer de nouveaux territoires graphiques voir m&#234;me utiliser des couleurs qui ne sont pas issues de la terre.
Ce qui ne rencontre pas l'approbation des anciens...





un photo de georges en train de peindre un poisson sur une &#233;corce d'arbre dans la communaut&#233; de Weemol


----------



## Philippe (24 Septembre 2006)

Tiens  naas ! &#231;a faisait un bail :rateau:
En tout cas je ne pensais pas trouver un tel connaisseur _es_ peintures aborig&#232;nes ! tu as l'air de bien conna&#238;tre tout &#231;a dis donc ! 



naas a dit:


> les peintures &#224; base de points sont issues du centre de l'autralie



Tout en n'y connaissant pas grand chose (je d&#233;couvre l&#224; ), j'avoue un faible pour ces derni&#232;res (pr&#233;sent&#233;es dans la 1&#232;re partie du site, ici.

Comme celles-ci par exemple, j'aime bien aussi :








​
Quand on voit &#231;a, on se demande bien ce que certains de nos contemporains pr&#233;tendument "novateurs" ont r&#233;ellement invent&#233; !... (je sais j'exag&#232;re... )


----------



## naas (24 Septembre 2006)

Pas connaisseur, amateur 
il serait interessant de faire un tour au nouveau mus&#233;e car j'ai cru comprendre qu'il y avait une fresque peinte par un aborigene...


----------



## ftp cochon (19 Décembre 2006)

pour moi  zurbaran caillebotte courbet  manet etc etc ...........comment faire un choix?
tousimplementimpossible man


----------



## macmarco (20 Décembre 2006)

ftp cochon a dit:


> pour moi  zurbaran caillebotte courbet  manet etc etc ...........comment faire un choix?
> tousimplementimpossible man





Qui te demande de faire un choix ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Décembre 2006)

Jenny Saville

http://traumwerk.stanford.edu:3455/ChristineFinn/admin/image.html?imageid=18529
http://www.benett-o-matic.blogger.com.br/kneadSAVILLE.jpg
http://www.treccani.it/site/www/Arte/immagini/bilotti/FOTO1.jpg
http://aha.missouri.edu/courses/aha3760/Week14/SavilleBranded.jpg


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (20 Décembre 2006)

c'est cet artiste ? ou je me trompe ...
vu un jour sur Arte peignant aux Usa ou en grande bretagne les opérations chirurgicales réparatrices avant, pendant, après l'opération,
trés impressionant,
je prends le fil en court et il y a peut-être déjà des images...
Patrick


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (20 Décembre 2006)

Michel Rauly




et Courbet...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2006)

Et tu n'aimes que celle-l&#224; chez Courbet, &#233;videmment


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (20 Décembre 2006)

c'est ma préférée !!!
lire à ce sujet le trés documenté bouquin de *Thierry SAVATIER *; *"l'origine du monde"
Ed ;: Bartillat *(je crois...)
et tu aimeras encore plus ce tableau qui as une sacrée histoire...
Patrick


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Décembre 2006)

Pffffffff ... Et dire que si je met un lien vers teuchalair.com je vais me faire effacer... :mouais:


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (20 Décembre 2006)

je voulais  coller l'image du tableau de *Rauly* aussi , mais pfouttt ! elle as fichue le camp!
bizarre... 
c'est r&#233;par&#233;e...
je progresse quand m&#234;me un peu de temps en temps dans les manips de base...
Pat


----------



## Philippe (20 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4098433 a dit:
			
		

> Et tu n'aimes que celle-l&#224; chez Courbet, &#233;videmment


Julien Courbet 

Il fait de la peinture aussi ?


----------



## Sindanárië (20 Décembre 2006)

*J.Stella* peintre du 17è précurseur des techniques du 18è. superbe expo temporaire en ce moment à lyon


----------



## naas (25 Décembre 2006)

quelques cercles de kandinsky, extrait du site du mus&#233;e guggenheim de new york


----------



## jphg (31 Décembre 2006)

Christopher Wool


----------



## Crunch Crunch (2 Janvier 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> Alechinsky :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Il est trop fort Alechinsky. J'adore !!!


----------



## NED (7 Janvier 2007)

Un de mes maîtres suprèmes :






*Valério adami*

Un immense Jedi de la peinture

 ​


----------



## naas (6 Avril 2007)

l'actualit&#233; me permet de parler d'un artiste trop m&#233;connu Arshile Gorky (lien fran&#231;ais)
un article tr&#232;s interessant lui est conscr&#233; dans l'&#233;dition electronique du monde &#224; l'occasion de deux expositions &#224; paris (cf l'article) dont l'une a beaubourg (en rapport &#224; l'ann&#233;e de l'arm&#233;nie)

pourtant il en certains points l'&#233;gal de kandinsky pour mes yeux 

quelques oeuvres







ps: est il possible de supprimer d&#233;finitivement les messages supprim&#233;s au dessus ?
merci.


----------



## rezba (17 Avril 2007)

Je viens de tomber en arr&#234;t net devant un carr&#233; de Marc Devade. Je n'avais jamais rien vu de lui. Que c'est beau.


----------



## NED (17 Avril 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Je viens de tomber en arrêt net devant un carré de Marc Devade. Je n'avais jamais rien vu de lui. Que c'est beau.



Dis donc, elle sont vachement sales tes toilettes, heureusement que tu mets du canard Wc dessus, et encore là, ca accroche en encore...va faloir frotter....


----------



## elKBron (23 Avril 2007)

Depuis quelques mois, je suis à fond sur Marcus Kreiss, artiste Allemand. Je poste ici, car il mérite un regard, sur ce qu'il appelle la "peinture vidéo".

Un oeil sur un extrait ICI
vous en trouverez d'autres sur le meme site.

J'espère que cela vous plaira, moi, ca me laisse rêveur... Ses films tournent assez régulièrement sur mes écrans... J'adore
:love::love::love:


----------



## moksX (12 Août 2009)

alèm a dit:


> *ni même aux peintres de son mouvement (Kurt Schwitters, Kasimir Malevitch, etc...*) et ne s'applique pas plus aux gammes colorées d'un Picasso mais par contre, en regard de "la pensée créatrice" de Paul Klee, je t'accorde que les deux livres de Wassily Kandinsky sont une ouverture à la peinture de celui-ci (surtout "Point et ligne sur plan")
> 
> ce que je souhaitais de ta part, ce serait plus d'émotions, tu ne peux pas venir nous fournir des tableaux comme ça sans parler de ce que tu ressens. Tu ne peux pas n'être qu'attirer par les images, il doit bien avoir une ré-action interne, non ?



marrant de mettre dans le même mouvement un abstrait lyrique un abstrait géométrique (Malevitch est pour moi extrêmement important pour la compréhension de l'art "duchampien" et art conceptuel) et un dadaiste "libre"...

Schwitters
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Kandinsky
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Malevitch


----------



## naas (9 Septembre 2010)

Suite à une expo vue en ce moment à Aix en Provence:
Alechinsky






ce tableau représente ce qui reste des arbres après un terrible incendie dans le massif de la sainte victoire. La colline en garde encore des traces aujourd'hui :sick:

les enfants lors de leur visite ont choisi ce tableau pour en faire leur propre version, que je vous livrerai plus tard.
Ce peintre, sculpteur m'était totalement inconnu, ces tableaux sont très profonds, des multiples lectures se pressentent.


----------



## aCLR (14 Septembre 2010)

Takashi Murakami








Parce que la légèreté n'est pas qu'un vilain défaut


----------



## NED (15 Septembre 2010)

Ouaip ! j'vais tout même aller voir au Château de Versailles un de ces 4, ça me tente bien...


----------



## da capo (15 Septembre 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> Takashi Murakami
> 
> Parce que la légèreté n'est pas qu'un vilain défaut





NED a dit:


> Ouaip ! j'vais tout même aller voir au Château de Versailles un de ces 4, ça me tente bien...



Voilà donc celui qui suscite tant de réactions
Ou plutôt celui dont un groupe de nationalistes culturels remet en cause la présence des oeuvres au château de Versailles ?
Bref

Il y a un "truc" chez ces japonais.
Une légèreté, oui aCLR, le mot est juste qui les rend accessibles et détestables dans le même moment.

Il n'y a pas si longtemps (encore en ce moment ?) dans la capitale : kitano


----------



## aCLR (15 Septembre 2010)

da capo a dit:


> (&#8230un groupe de nationalistes culturels(&#8230




*Mouhahahahahahaha !!!**©*


----------



## 'chon (15 Septembre 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> Takashi Murakami
> Parce que la légèreté n'est pas qu'un vilain défaut&#8230;





da capo a dit:


> Voilà donc celui qui suscite tant de réactions&#8230;



Il aura fallu la matinale sur Inter pour apprendre la nouvelle!
Murakami est à Versaille et ça tombe bien, je monte!

La connerie a sa place partout mais l'artiste a sa place dans le monde!

Super
à Baroque, Baroque et demi!

(je cherche le nom d'une artiste japonaise qui fait de très subtiles animations.. et je reviens)


*Kondoh Akino*
[YOUTUBE]BdVCW40EFfo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## loustic (16 Septembre 2010)

Exposition de Murakami au château de Versailles, pourquoi pas !

Exposition de Murakami au Palais Impérial de Tokyo ... superbe !


----------



## da capo (29 Septembre 2010)

Ce n'est pas de la peinture, mais est-ce important ?

En parcourant le fil des _plus belles photos_ je me trouve face à cette photo de vleroy : un animal mort.

Immédiatement, c'est une autre image qui s'impose : _Etant Donnés_ de Marcel Duchamp.

Pour ne heurter personne (clic image)


----------

